# Joint Finals 2014: MECA, IASCA. October 18-19 in Nashville, TN.



## ErinH

*Event:*
MECA, IASCA and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals


*When:*
October 18-19, 2014

*Where:*
Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville, TN
Google Maps link



*Info:*
Here's the press release:
Press Release - MECA, IASCA, and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals


----------



## captainobvious

Good to hear they figured this out. A joint finals is the way to go as it benefits all organizations.


----------



## chefhow

See ya in October...


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll be there.


----------



## mmiller

captainobvious said:


> Good to hear they figured this out. A joint finals is the way to go as it benefits all organizations.


Sure does!


----------



## ErinH

Robert noticed the SQ event is said to be in the Creative Arts building.

If any of you guys were at Finals in 2007 you'll remember this building was where the SQ cars were then, too. Darrin has some photos of the event:
MECA 2007 Finals Pictures

The first pic is the SQ event area. You can see the building is odd... not at all as easy to get in and out of as the building where the SQ cars were in 2011 & 2012. 


If this map is to scale, you can compare the two locations in size:
Grounds Map | Tennessee State Fair

or google maps:
https://www.google.com/maps/@36.130208,-86.7660082,449m/data=!3m1!1e3


The creative arts building looks to be about the same size as where we've been in the past. If those two building join. I don't recall.


----------



## decibelle

I will be there just to hang this year as well. It's too close to pass up entirely. 

Hope to see a lot of you there!


----------



## goodstuff

Not sure if im going. Will see how my rebuild goes.


----------



## ErinH

goodstuff said:


> Not sure if im going. Will see how my rebuild goes.


come hang out with me and Ally, then.

Free demos in the parking lot! LOL!


----------



## SouthSyde

millerlyte said:


> I will be there just to hang this year as well. It's too close to pass up entirely.
> 
> Hope to see a lot of you there!


Just hanging out?

Ill be there...


----------



## goodstuff

ErinH said:


> come hang out with me and Ally, then.
> 
> Free demos in the parking lot! LOL!


Well it is only a 16 hour drive this year instead of 17. Ill give you 5 bucks Erin.


----------



## ErinH

$20. I've got to make my gas money back somehow!


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome, its about 2 hours less of a drive each way for me this year, I like.


----------



## goodstuff

ErinH said:


> $20. I've got to make my gas money back somehow!


It was in your backyard last year....you saved enough then. Lol.


----------



## bigbubba

Awesome to hear they will be joining up again this year...and right in my backyard. Like the thought of maybe optional Friday night SQ judging.


----------



## ErinH

Yep. All good news.


I'm gonna be getting a hotel room soon. You locals probably know better than I do about the area, but from all my times going there, I've gathered that you want to stay about a 5-10 mile radius away from that particular location.


----------



## bigbubba

I live about halfway between the fairgrounds downtown and Lebanon. My personal opinion is to stay to the East of Nashville. If staying around the airport you could be at the fairgrounds in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm hopeful - might be determined by my vacation schedule.


----------



## kmbkk

I've never been to a finals event before. This may be there year!


----------



## audiophile25

Count me in! I really like that it will be a joint venture again.


----------



## audiophile25

This will be the last show for my truck. I will be taking out the stereo and trading it in right after finals. So please everyone come take a listen. It will be the Black 2010 Nissan Frontier.


----------



## Kevin K

Sure hate to see the black Nice'un going away but look forward to the change. I know whatever the new project will be, it will sound good.


----------



## schmiddr2

I plan to come check things out. Looks like there will be some keen competitors there.

I would look for a hotel around Brentwood. Straight shot down the interstate to the fairgrounds, about a 10 minute ride.


----------



## turbo5upra

Guess I need to rework the accord so I can attend...


----------



## audiophile25

Kevin K said:


> Sure hate to see the black Nice'un going away but look forward to the change. I know whatever the new project will be, it will sound good.



Thank you for the kind words sir. I believe my next project will have me fall into the Extreme class next year. Will you be attending this years finals?


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Guess I need to rework the accord so I can attend...


How so?


----------



## turbo5upra

kmbkk said:


> I've never been to a finals event before. This may be there year!


What's someone gotta do to get a ride in a turbo frs?


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> How so?


Thinking of tossing my morel drivers in the pillars.... And a helix dsp.... And chasing down the rattle in my ds door.


----------



## ErinH

fwiw, I got a room here:
https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/nashville/bnatn/hoteldetail

I've stayed at a few hotels in the area and you pretty much get what you pay for. Which means a good one isn't very cheap, unfortunately. 

I booked it on points and that wasn't cheap. What stinks is having to cough up as many points as I did. Hotels at Disney cost less points than the ones near metro Nashville. Crazy.


----------



## kmbkk

turbo5upra said:


> What's someone gotta do to get a ride in a turbo frs?


Let me listen to your system!


----------



## turbo5upra

ErinH said:


> fwiw, I got a room here:
> https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/nashville/bnatn/hoteldetail
> 
> I've stayed at a few hotels in the area and you pretty much get what you pay for. Which means a good one isn't very cheap, unfortunately.
> 
> I booked it on points and that wasn't cheap. What stinks is having to cough up as many points as I did. Hotels at Disney cost less points than the ones near metro Nashville. Crazy.


I passed the holiday inn express heading to finals last year that Sheri Andy and I stayed at 2 years ago- it was heading south out of Nashville iirc near the Nissan building? Happen to know which that is? It was clean and somewhat reasonable-


----------



## turbo5upra

kmbkk said:


> Let me listen to your system!


My car will be open to anyone! (Wait... Sure ill trade a listen for a ride) lol.


----------



## schmiddr2

That would be Cool Spings, in between Brentwood and Franklin.


----------



## kmbkk

turbo5upra said:


> My car will be open to anyone! (Wait... Sure ill trade a listen for a ride) lol.


If I'm able to make it, it's a deal!


----------



## Guest

Cool Springs is a GREAT area to stay at...

I'm there everyday...


----------



## ErinH

turbo5upra said:


> I passed the holiday inn express heading to finals last year that Sheri Andy and I stayed at 2 years ago- it was heading south out of Nashville iirc near the Nissan building? Happen to know which that is? It was clean and somewhat reasonable-


the other guys are right. that's the Cool Springs one, I'm sure. Brentwood, to be exact...
https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/brentwood/bnahs/hoteldetail

I would have liked to get that one since it's right off 65 and near a nice area but it's 25k points/night. 10k more points per night than the one I went with.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I'm hopeful - might be determined by my vacation schedule.



If you go, I'll go... No pressure...

:beerchug:


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> If you go, I'll go... No pressure...
> 
> :beerchug:


I got the stamp of approval last night......changed the vacation dates to earlier in the month.......no pressure......

:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## ErinH

Ha! AWESOME!

Looking forward to seeing both you guys... Now that Jason has stepped up to the challenge.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

So, is IASCA doing the separate west coast finals.........one set of judges for both finals.........one week later so no one remembers what those cars sounded like.........and then declare someone INAC ( insert class) champion?

Would someone in the know please elaborate.

Thank you

Nick


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I got the stamp of approval last night......changed the vacation dates to earlier in the month.......no pressure......
> 
> :beerchug::beerchug:





ErinH said:


> Ha! AWESOME!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing both you guys... Now that Jason has stepped up to the challenge.



GULP :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2

If your location is correct that's a big GULP. 13 hour drive, lol.


----------



## ErinH

Heck, there are folks driving from Cali for this. So, Steve's trip isn't bad at all. No excuses!


----------



## turbo5upra

ErinH said:


> Heck, there are folks driving from Cali for this. So, Steve's trip isn't bad at all. No excuses!


Coming from mr 2 hour drive


----------



## ErinH

Shhhhh.


----------



## papasin

ErinH said:


> Heck, there are folks driving from Cali for this. So, Steve's trip isn't bad at all. No excuses!




IIRC, there were almost half a dozen guys that made the drive from CA to AL last year. My hats off to those gents for making that trek! 



For this year, we're not sure yet for ourselves. Lots of logistics we are trying to sort out. Linda has a work trip from 10/14-10/30, so it would require some creative scheduling to get there. One of us will post if we're able to get things in order.


----------



## mdoc02307

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Heck, there are folks driving from Cali for this. So, Steve's trip isn't bad at all. No excuses!



Easy for you to say LOL You can almost walk there :laugh:


I'll just need a layover landing pad somewhere in the Randleman-ish neighborhood


----------



## chefhow

If I head down for this Steve we can caravan down.
Its just under 12 hrs from me to the entrance to the fair grounds.


----------



## captainobvious

Sounds good to me.

If I go, I think you and Brian are required, right?


----------



## chefhow

Mine is work dependent.
I have our company global chefs conference this year and its not in the US.
I am scheduled to be gone the entire week before returning on Thursday. I wont know until Sept 1 realistically.


----------



## ErinH

No excuses! I'm going to Disney World in December but you don't see me saying I can't make finals!


----------



## chefhow

No offense but I'd rather go to Germany or China for a week than finals.


----------



## ErinH

How dare you!




I'm just kidding, man. I hope you can make it, though.


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> No offense but I'd rather go to Germany or China for a week than finals.


Blasphemy !!


----------



## DeanE10

Looking forward to this years finals


----------



## hesterized

SouthSyde said:


> Just hanging out?
> 
> Ill be there...


14 hour drive, ouch.. How cares it only money I will be there..


----------



## ErinH

ErinH said:


> I won't be competing in IASCA because I don't have the requirements met.


Scratch that. Talked to Moe and I'm good to go. So, I'll be competing in IASCA Finals this year for sure. Already paid for the membership. 


MECA is still up in the air for me. I may not be able to get the points I need in time this year due to travel. 


See you fellas there.


----------



## Duncanbullet

I'll be there but for SPL rather than SQ. But I'll try to go over there in my free time and look around and meet some people since I'll be going into SQ next year.


----------



## BowDown

I'll be there..!


----------



## captainobvious

I'll have to get with Moe too to see if it's a possibility for me. There's no way to garner enough points without driving well outside of 6 hours each way for several shows. Just can't manage that. I'd love to make my first finals, so we'll see...


----------



## ErinH

In that case, I think you'd be alright.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

ErinH said:


> *Event:*
> MECA, IASCA and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals
> 
> 
> *When:*
> October 18-19, 2014
> 
> *Where:*
> Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville, TN
> Google Maps link
> 
> 
> 
> *Info:*
> Here's the press release:
> Press Release - MECA, IASCA, and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be competing in IASCA because I don't have the requirements met. I might compete in MECA but it's 80% likely not to happen this year for the same reason. Regardless, I'll be there hanging out.


Hi anyone know the date for the end of this year World Finals Unified USACI 2014

Greetings


----------



## captainobvious

It's official, I'll be there.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> It's official, I'll be there.



Sweet! See you there!


----------



## chefhow

And I am out. Was super excited to go this year but it's just not going to happen


----------



## stereo_luver

I should be there for IASCA. MECA......I'm probably done with that organization. 

Chuck


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> And I am out. Was super excited to go this year but it's just not going to happen


Sorry to hear that man. :worried:


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Sorry to hear that man. :worried:


There's always next year.


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> And I am out. Was super excited to go this year but it's just not going to happen



DAMMIT! Why? Text if necessary.


----------



## rton20s

stereo_luver said:


> I should be there for IASCA. MECA......I'm probably done with that organization.
> 
> Chuck


Is there a specific reason for that? Just curious. You can PM if you don't want to clutter the thread.


----------



## Butt Hz

I'll be there


----------



## captainobvious

IASCA invitations have been emailed out. If you've recieved yours, be sure to pre-register:

Friday, October 17, 2014 Tennessee State Fairgrounds TKE [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## ErinH

Registered. Just need to pay now. Speaking of which, do we go ahead and pay now or will that be done later?


----------



## BowDown

For IASCA they want you to pay before the designated deadlines. Otherwise a late fee will be charged.


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> For IASCA they want you to pay before the designated deadlines. Otherwise a late fee will be charged.


How do we go about doing that?



Thanks!


----------



## BowDown

IASCA INAC Registrations 

There is a bit of disconnect between the events page and the store page. I had hopes of connecting the 2 together so if you purchase the event from the store it signs you into the event page, but alas the software they use is very broken and it was low priority. LOL.


----------



## ErinH

I signed up as a member under Pro/Am but am thinking I might want to step up to Pro this year (nothing changed in the install so I still qualify for either). Any idea how much trouble that would be? Suppose I just need to shoot them an email.


----------



## BowDown

Shouldn't be hard at all. Just email Kim @ [email protected]


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for the link. Registered and payed.

Looks like ProAm will be stacked.


----------



## BowDown

Pro/Am was crazy last year! I think there was like 24 cars? After judge certification I moved myself up to Pro, but even that class was rather large last year.


----------



## ErinH

yea. I seem to recall 22 people because I was STOKED to get 3rd in that class. this year is already shaping up to be huge it appears. placing 10th would be an accomplishment.


----------



## BowDown

Very true. Last year I believe I placed 14th with a last min tune, and very frustrating tablet controls. LOL. Really hoping for a strong showing this year.


----------



## sirbOOm

So I've never been to one of these events. I go to the website and everything is always a bit confusing. I'd just want to go to listen to other's cars. Is it basically that I'd just park, walk up to a car I'm interested in listening to and ask the owner for a demo? Or does a spectator have to pay? I've been to other audio events where it didn't seem "welcome" for just some random below average looking Italian guy to walk up and be a groupie.


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, I'd be really happy to make a top 10 with such a loaded class. But I'm going to have fun and hang out- demo some of the other great cars there and not worry about it. If I can get it to a point where I'm really happy with the sound, that's what's most important to me. Maybe grab some dinner/lunch with some of the great people Ive met both here and down south there- that would be great too.


----------



## BigRed

I'm just happy to be going. It will be great to see all u folks. Some I know and some I don't . This was a bucket list item since I was 21 years old. Hanging out at speaker works and dreaming of one day competing at a world finals. See u guys in a couple months


----------



## ErinH

I'm definitely looking forward to it, regardless of the competition aspect. It'll just be a great time and event to hang out with friends and meet new ones.


----------



## BowDown

sirbOOm said:


> So I've never been to one of these events. I go to the website and everything is always a bit confusing. I'd just want to go to listen to other's cars. Is it basically that I'd just park, walk up to a car I'm interested in listening to and ask the owner for a demo? Or does a spectator have to pay? I've been to other audio events where it didn't seem "welcome" for just some random below average looking Italian guy to walk up and be a groupie.


I'm not sure on the logistics of parking.. but that would be the only issue I could think of just going to demo cars.


----------



## captainobvious

BigRed said:


> I'm just happy to be going. It will be great to see all u folks. Some I know and some I don't . This was a bucket list item since I was 21 years old. Hanging out at speaker works and dreaming of one day competing at a world finals. See u guys in a couple months


Awesome Jim, looking forward to meeting you.


-Steve


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> I'm not sure on the logistics of parking.. but that would be the only issue I could think of just going to demo cars.


the fairgrounds are wide open. I've been twice to Finals there as a spectator and friends have come up just to hang out in the other ones I've competed at. No troubles. At most you may have to pay a small parking fee. But, the event welcomes spectators.


----------



## turbo5upra

MECA had a fee for "pit crew" but they served dinner and such and you got a shirt- to just stop by IIRC as Erin said you just had to pay to get in the gate.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi anyone know the date for the end of this year World Finals Unified USACI 2014
> 
> Greetings


Hello I be There in the World Finals USACI and IASCA 

Greetings


----------



## damonryoung

Just got the time off approved, so this is a go!


----------



## rton20s

Nice. Are you flying, or are you going to drive the Jetta out?


----------



## damonryoung

rton20s said:


> Nice. Are you flying, or are you going to drive the Jetta out?


I'm making the drive... Transport was a little more than I wanted to pay, along with how long it takes to have it delivered, I just decided to make a road trip out of it... Plus, on the way back I will make the rounds back in Oklahoma with family and friends...


----------



## MrsPapasin

BigRed said:


> I'm just happy to be going. It will be great to see all u folks. Some I know and some I don't . This was a bucket list item since I was 21 years old. Hanging out at speaker works and dreaming of one day competing at a world finals. See u guys in a couple months





DRTHJTA said:


> Just got the time off approved, so this is a go!


Woo hoo! Papasins are going too! See you guys there and can't wait to see some of you again that we met earlier in the year!


----------



## shawnk

I will be making the trip along with BigDwiz to hang out and finally meet some of you folks. Really looking forward to it. The last comp I attended was back in 03' at the SLAP show Finals in Atlanta:surprised: This should be a blast!


----------



## captainobvious

MrsPapasin said:


> Woo hoo! Papasins are going too! See you guys there and can't wait to see some of you again that we met earlier in the year!


That's awesome news Linda! I was speaking to Richard and knew it was being considered so I'm glad I'll finally get to meet you both in person 


-Steve


----------



## BigRed

What? The papasins are gonna be there ?


----------



## KP

turbo5upra said:


> MECA had a fee for "pit crew" but they served dinner and such and you got a shirt- to just stop by IIRC as Erin said you just had to pay to get in the gate.


Its actually the other way around. If you wanted the MECA catered dinner and the Finals t-shirt you paid the pit crew fee. If you did not want the dinner, etc it was just whatever the venue charges for parking, building entry, if any. There normally is not either that I can remember for the Nashville shows. The venue charged fee's at last years joint Finals. I don't see any issue charging a small spectator entry fee given the amount/quality of cars at the joint Finals.


----------



## papasin

BigRed said:


> What? The papasins are gonna be there ?



Lol. Yes, we will be there. Won't go into the details, but suffice it to say it will be crazy and complicated for us to get there, but we are committed and will make it work. That's the nature of this hobby after all.


----------



## MrsPapasin

captainobvious said:


> That's awesome news Linda! I was speaking to Richard and knew it was being considered so I'm glad I'll finally get to meet you both in person
> 
> 
> -Steve



Look forward to meeting you too, Steve!


----------



## claydo

Ok......room is booked....looking forward to this!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Ok......room is booked....looking forward to this!



Sweeeet!


----------



## claydo

Lookin forward to seeing ya there steve! Gonna have a good time fo sho!


----------



## bertholomey

That is awesome that you are going to Clay. It will be great hang out with you


----------



## claydo

It'll be good to see you too Jason, it has been a while! Looking forward to getting your input on my recent changes as well!


----------



## captainobvious

Is MECA strict on their points accrewal system (finals qualification)or do they offer exceptions for members who have had no shows withing a reasonable driving distance?

I basically paid for a membership this season after we had a few good shows last year and haven't had a show anywhere near me (nothing inside of 6 hours drive each way).


----------



## ErinH

Pretty strict AFAIK.


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> Is MECA strict on their points accrewal system (finals qualification)or do they offer exceptions for members who have had no shows withing a reasonable driving distance?
> 
> I basically paid for a membership this season after we had a few good shows last year and haven't had a show anywhere near me (nothing inside of 6 hours drive each way).


40points or no dice. no exceptions. doesnt matter who you are, what youve done, if you have extra cash to pay higher entry fee. Its 40 points or nothing


----------



## captainobvious

I emailed Steve. Mic is correct with the exception that they do points sharing. As an IASCA member you could share 25% or 10 points toward the total required meaning you'd need 30.

Still virtually impossible for me though. Unless I were to drive about 900 miles and well over 13 hours in one day. Not very reasonable.


----------



## ErinH

yea. kind of stinks.


----------



## Mic10is

Steve's adherence to the 40point qualification is one of the few things I have always admired about MECA. Ive competed in and judged for every organization and the only thing that has always consistently irked me was how there was always a way to Get a Finals invite without accruing enough points. When I 1st started competing in 99/2000 I traveled all over the east coast to get points to qualify for finals. I was in WV at the time which had zero shows, so I started the year by going to Daytona then drove to Myrtle Beach for a 1x event and that same weekend went to a show in Charlotte. Then the next weekend I was in Ashville NC. and then to PA a few times a year. In total my Rookie yr I had 120CAP points. Got a certificate for most points accrued in my class etc...

As there became less and less shows, the Milage rules came into effect--so no shows within X amount of miles, someone could still get an invite--all the while there were still guys busting their ass to get points, go to shows and support the people and shops who were hosting events.

Long Story short--I took a few years off after I won IASCA Finals in 05. Came back to competing in 09 and the only thing was MECA. Did well at ESN. decided Id give this MECA thing a Go

emailed Steve to ask about qualifying for finals.

He said I needed 40 points.

i said..but I'm an IASCA world champion.

he said--Thats Great, thanks for joining MECA, you need 40pts if you want to qualify for finals.

I said, what if I dont have any shows near me, is there some exemption or provision?

he said, 40 points, if you want an invite, find some shows and start driving.

Fortunately there were a few shows within a 3-4hrs that I could make and I was able to qualify.

To me--Finals is just that FINALS. Its the place where the best of the best compete to find out, on that weekend, who is the best. Its for People who have earned their way there.


----------



## ErinH

I understand. I won't argue that it's bad. I can just related to the guys who don't have shows near them and don't have the personal time to drive 6 hours to a show. I love this hobby to death and commit a lot of my time furthering it in some form or another. If I were single I'd be hitting a LOT of shows. But as with most, family keeps me grounded within a certain area. So, I definitely understand folks being bummed they can't compete in a single, big show but at the same time understand the need for orgs to have a points system.

MECA & IASCA handle this differently. Personally, I'm glad they do. This year I won't be able to get the points for the above mentioned reasons for either org, but I was able to get an invite to IASCA due to their mileage rules. 

Both are good orgs. Both have their reasons for doing things. Both are understandable. So, I'm not at all knocking or suggesting one is better than the other with the above sentiments.


----------



## Mic10is

Ive been on all sides of this. Competitor, Judge, show promoter, rules advisory etc...
Its a very different climate now a day than it was back in the hay day of competition and even when I was very actively competing.

I have zero issues with anyone who actually goes out to support shows or even host events and then fall short on points. But Moreso with a very small handful of people who only come out of the woodworks for Finals and use the Mileage provision to their advantage. Or People who spend all year building a car and not once ever going to a show using it to their advantage.

It isnt easy to host events. When possible, support those who do host events so people can earn points. Outside of a few crooks out there, most of these guys are losing money when they host events.


----------



## bigfastmike

I will be going to finals again for USACI. This weekend there is a meca show in Tulsa I'm gonna attend. It's a 3x points and I will enter the "best of best of show" where it's a total of 5 classes. Does that award points for each of the 5 classes? What is the most points I could get?


----------



## pocket5s

With meca the points don't accumulate across classes. Bobos is effectively entering in different classes, so the most you would get would be 15 points per class won (sq is one, spl is another, etc.). Two seat and I think rta are the only ones that you don't need the 40 points for, just have to enter two shows each to qualify for finals in those.

As a side note, if there were no iasca shows in a 250 mile radius of you, you can send them an email saying that and get an invite to finals, just have to be a member before finals hits and you'd good to go. Entry fee is the same for iasca as it is usac last I heard ($165)


----------



## captainobvious

I can understand both sides of the argument. For me, I would have loved to go to more shows this year than the few I did attend, but i think it's unreasonable to expect competitors to put that kind of time and mileage in for a basic event. I can understand a Finals event requires some serious time and travel, but it's a *finals *event and there's only one of them to plan for, making it a little more feasible. 

On the flip side of the argument :



Mic10is said:


> To me--Finals is just that FINALS. Its the place where the best of the best compete to find out, on that weekend, who is the best. Its for People who have earned their way there.


What about the excellent (possibly best) vehicles who are left out of the finals because of points due to a lack of shows in their region? Is it the competitors fault? What about people who have assembled world class systems but live in east bumble **** and are 15 hours away from the one or two shows that may happen per year? The problem is not with the desire of the competitor (in most cases, but as you said some would take advantage), but the difficulty of simply being able to attend.

There are plenty of competitors who live in very MECA (or whatever org) strong areas and who have the chance to attend MANY shows within a few hours each season. It's clearly easier on some competitors than others. Shouldn't there be some sort of system in place to balance that? I mean, if the goal is to get all of the best systems gathered in one place for a showdown, how is that expected to happen?


----------



## bertholomey

On the other flip side......I was wondering the other day when I read Mic's response whether the points bar is to prevent a mass of 'competitors' showing up at Finals that may have a system that consists of an aftermarket head unit and a set of 5 1/4" coax in the door......they joined MECA through the website.......and send an email saying they can't get to any events. They could potentially show up and 'clog' the judging system.....I am likely way off base.....I was just thinking that the other day.......don't flame me too hard.


----------



## bigfastmike

bertholomey said:


> On the other flip side......I was wondering the other day when I read Mic's response whether the points bar is to prevent a mass of 'competitors' showing up at Finals that may have a system that consists of an aftermarket head unit and a set of 5 1/4" coax in the door......they joined MECA through the website.......and send an email saying they can't get to any events. They could potentially show up and 'clog' the judging system.....I am likely way off base.....I was just thinking that the other day.......don't flame me too hard.


If I understand correctly with iasca, if you are attending finals after qualifying through another division, you may be eligible to compete iasca if there weren't enough shows in your area. Maybe same for USACI. But not for meca?
I work very hard on my system and invested a ton of time and funds only to be able to attend usaci events with no sq competition or evaluation at the shows until I go to finals. I'd love to be able to see how I'd do in other orgs.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> On the other flip side......I was wondering the other day when I read Mic's response whether the points bar is to prevent a mass of 'competitors' showing up at Finals that may have a system that consists of an aftermarket head unit and a set of 5 1/4" coax in the door......they joined MECA through the website.......and send an email saying they can't get to any events. They could potentially show up and 'clog' the judging system.....I am likely way off base.....I was just thinking that the other day.......don't flame me too hard.


That makes a lot of sense and I can understand that. But then again, we're talking about a LONG drive, likely overnight stays and a fairly hefty entry fee, so I'm thinking you're much less likely to get those types of people to show up and compete and if so, I'd suspect there would be _very _few.


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> I can understand both sides of the argument. For me, I would have loved to go to more shows this year than the few I did attend, but i think it's unreasonable to expect competitors to put that kind of time and mileage in for a basic event. I can understand a Finals event requires some serious time and travel, but it's a *finals *event and there's only one of them to plan for, making it a little more feasible.
> 
> On the flip side of the argument :
> 
> 
> 
> What about the excellent (possibly best) vehicles who are left out of the finals because of points due to a lack of shows in their region? Is it the competitors fault? What about people who have assembled world class systems but live in east bumble **** and are 15 hours away from the one or two shows that may happen per year? The problem is not with the desire of the competitor (in most cases, but as you said some would take advantage), but the difficulty of simply being able to attend.
> 
> There are plenty of competitors who live in very MECA (or whatever org) strong areas and who have the chance to attend MANY shows within a few hours each season. It's clearly easier on some competitors than others. Shouldn't there be some sort of system in place to balance that? I mean, if the goal is to get all of the best systems gathered in one place for a showdown, how is that expected to happen?



Like I said, Ive been on all sides. I get it. Ive made the long drives one way just for points and Ive also helped host events so my fellow competitors and I didnt have to make those long drives anymore.

If there are no shows, host some shows. that run from 2010-2012 where there were lots of MECA shows in the MD/PA area wasnt a fluke, that was Howard working his ass off, to not even break even at events just so he and his fellow competitors didnt have to trek all over the east coast to get points to qualify for finals.

The shows in NY, arent bc Brian loves hosting events...its bc He sees a need for shows and helps fill the need.

If you want to talk to some guys who REALLY get pissed off when you talk about finals qualifications--talk to SPL diehards. These guys are seriously going to shows EVERY weekend, all over the place and the majority actually do meet the points requirements for every organization. They bust their asses and often equipment every weekend to qualify for finals...for someone just to be able to come in out of the wood works without earning their shot at a title is not something they take lightly.


My perspective has always been pretty simple--when you sign on with the goal to be a world finals competitor--you sign on to a lot responsibility--one of which may require a lot of miles and time in the car traveling to and from events.


and YES, Jason--that is one major reason why there is an actual qualification process. to prevent every tom DICK and harry from signing up and entering finals and clogging up the judging lanes.


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> That makes a lot of sense and I can understand that. But then again, we're talking about a LONG drive, likely overnight stays and a fairly hefty entry fee, so I'm thinking you're much less likely to get those types of people to show up and compete and if so, I'd suspect there would be _very _few.


It would be the exact opposite...You'd get a ton of local yokals who heard the radio ad or in print somewhere about Finals. signed up online. and showed up with some by-nines hanging from the rear deck and wanting to enter this here um essque contest at the world finals.


You'll have to find someone who remembers or was there, but I believe THE 1st finals ever was open invite and they had close several hundred cars show up. judging went well into the early AM on multiple days.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

The topic of earning an invitation to Finals is one where I agree with Mic. I had the perfect opportunity at the 2012 Finals in Indianapolis to just show up and compete for the title. I had not been to any shows, nor were there any held near me. Finals was by far the closest sq show to me that year, but still a 3.5 hour drive. IASCA offered to let me in, but I said no thanks. Invitations need to be earned. I still went to the show, but only entered the 3x event they decided to have at the same time.

I just booked my room and entries this past week for IASCA and MECA events in Nashville.


----------



## tnaudio

Ok i cleared just barely enough points at state finals. But im in for world finals in nashville. See you guys there


----------



## dcs3473

I agree with Mic also. Its all about how dedicated you are to your passion. I have had several 400+ even 600+ days of travel to shows and back. Not something I wanted to do but sometimes that is what it takes.


----------



## mercury02

The only people being really screwed world finals people on west coast
they get points but who is driving to Nashville. They need something in middle of
country like Kansas again. All of the leagues complain about multi sites not enough people
show up. 1 for west coast & Nashville would work.
I will be there as watching. Also look for Mercury amp car for demoing it is 2005 Jaguar with Tube amps and class D mono block he is running HAT speakers and Hertz subs in Pro Am IASCA. Eddie Dejesus is owner out of FL


----------



## captainobvious

I understand both sides of the argument. Lots of people make sacrifices to enjoy this hobby and compete, some in different ways than others. At the end of the day, the trophy doesn't go to the guy or gal that traveled the most, or was the most dedicated, or put in the most hours to be at shows. It goes to the *best sounding system*, which is what the competition is all about. It's an event to crown the elite of the elite systems, not the most dedicated individual.

Think of the olympics. If the US didn't play their NBA stars in the olympic games anymore, or had their "dream team" sit it out for college players, would anyone think the games included the best of the best and the result was indicative of that? Clearly not. If Federer, Nadal, Murray and Djokovic were sick and didnt play in a Grand Slam event, would everyone still think the same of the winner or would there be that asterik that those four champions weren't in that match. Yes, the games would be competitive and a winner would be crowned, but without the Michael Jordans, Magic Johnsons, Larry Birds, Federers, Djokovic's, etc. and elite competitors in an event... you wouldnt have a competition of "the best".

That is the crux of my point. Yes I understand the challenges involved, yes I understand that other competitors might feel "it's not fair". Isn't that why there is a "points" championship though? Isn't that the trophy for the most dedicated, mile crunching machines who are able to travel to more shows? If not, than why crown points champions? Is that title meaningless?


----------



## pocket5s

mercury02 said:


> View attachment 55868
> 
> The only people being really screwed world finals people on west coast
> they get points but who is driving to Nashville. They need something in middle of
> country like Kansas again. All of the leagues complain about multi sites not enough people
> show up. 1 for west coast & Nashville would work.


That sounds fair, but think of it the other way. most of meca's contingent is in the TN, KY general area. so most competitors will drive 3-4 hours or so to finals. Now, put that location in KC or Dallas, and they now have to travel 9+ hours so that 20 or so people on the west coast will be in the 24 hour range instead of 32+ hour range. Does it really make sense then to double one group's distance to cut another's by a 1/3 or so?

The half dozen or so that are able and willing to go from California to Nashville isn't going to increase enough to account for losing those that won't/can't go from TN/KY to Kansas/Texas.

It is a tradeoff certainly. But it beats the nonsense that is IASCA's west coast / east cost / INAC.


----------



## chefhow

Steve, not to beat a dead horse but if you want shows closer to you either host them or team up with a shop and do it together. 

We all know what the problem is, we all know what the solution is, the question now becomes what part of the equation you want to be a part of? 

If you need help or guidance in how to go about hosting shows let me know and I would be happy to assist.


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> Steve, not to beat a dead horse but if you want shows closer to you either host them or team up with a shop and do it together.
> 
> We all know what the problem is, we all know what the solution is, the question now becomes what part of the equation you want to be a part of?
> 
> If you need help or guidance in how to go about hosting shows let me know and I would be happy to assist.



Oh I understand why there aren't more shows closer to my (or anyones) location. I'm more looking at this from the standpoint referenced above about what a finals event is really about and how to get the best vehicles there. Hopefully this isn't coming off as me whining behind the keyboard, because that's not what I'm intending to do. I planned to be there this year either way so I could check it out, enjoy the festivities and hang with some great friends I've made in this hobby.

I'm trying to understand why organizations operate the way they do regarding finals events and why competitors feel the way they do with regards to them (and qualification). I certainly respect both you, Mic and others Ive met and am glad to have gotten to know you a bit over the last couple years. But I certainly haven't had the time and experience in the competition realm that you guys have so it's always interesting to hear your thoughts on the subject.

What do you think about this part:



Captainobvious said:


> I understand both sides of the argument. Lots of people make sacrifices to enjoy this hobby and compete, some in different ways than others. At the end of the day, the trophy doesn't go to the guy or gal that traveled the most, or was the most dedicated, or put in the most hours to be at shows. It goes to the *best sounding system*, which is what the competition is all about. It's an event to crown the elite of the elite systems, not the most dedicated individual.
> 
> Think of the olympics. If the US didn't play their NBA stars in the olympic games anymore, or had their "dream team" sit it out for college players, would anyone think the games included the best of the best and the result was indicative of that? Clearly not. If Federer, Nadal, Murray and Djokovic were sick and didnt play in a Grand Slam event, would everyone still think the same of the winner or would there be that asterik that those four champions weren't in that match. Yes, the games would be competitive and a winner would be crowned, but without the Michael Jordans, Magic Johnsons, Larry Birds, Federers, Djokovic's, etc. and elite competitors in an event... you wouldn't have a competition of "the best".
> 
> That is the crux of my point. Yes I understand the challenges involved, yes I understand that other competitors might feel "it's not fair". Isn't that why there is a "points" championship though? Isn't that the trophy for the most dedicated, mile crunching machines who are able to travel to more shows? If not, than why crown points champions? Is that title meaningless?


Thanks


----------



## captainobvious

pocket5s said:


> It is a tradeoff certainly. But it beats the nonsense that is IASCA's west coast / east cost / INAC.


The logistics are the hardest part of an event like this. How do you get the best from both coasts to be able to make it to one location? I just don't see it happening. Seems like a co-location option seems like at least a more reasonable idea, no? It might be better if it was done on separate dates and with the same judges though as I could see that being a point of contention.


How would you propose to work it?


----------



## mercury02

West coast has more competitors you have all 4 groups DB Drag, MECA, IASCA, USACI
I think one place on west coast to host finals would work then everyone linked up via internet for finals and big screens


----------



## Mic10is

uh um....there is a West Coast Finals....The judges will fly out there to judge. then the same judges will fly back to judge east coast finals....
at least for IASCA.
Then there will be an East Coast and a West coast Champion and then all the scored put into one to determine 1 national champion


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> uh um....there is a West Coast Finals....The judges will fly out there to judge. then the same judges will fly back to judge east coast finals....
> at least for IASCA.
> Then there will be an East Coast and a West coast Champion and then all the scored put into one to determine 1 national champion


See now that makes a lot of sense. That seems like a great way to do it.


----------



## Butt Hz

Is there a fee for spectators?


EDIT: I found it


> By invitation to qualified members, who must pre-register - *Spectators $5/day* --- SPL Qualifying Saturday and Finals on Sunday for Top 3 in each class. Show & Shine Sunday - More details TBA


----------



## Sencheezy

I will be there ! I live here after all. Would love to introduce myself to some of the forum community.


----------



## jsketoe

SoundQ SVT said:


> The topic of earning an invitation to Finals is one where I agree with Mic. I had the perfect opportunity at the 2012 Finals in Indianapolis to just show up and compete for the title. I had not been to any shows, nor were there any held near me. Finals was by far the closest sq show to me that year, but still a 3.5 hour drive. IASCA offered to let me in, but I said no thanks. Invitations need to be earned. I still went to the show, but only entered the 3x event they decided to have at the same time.
> 
> I just booked my room and entries this past week for IASCA and MECA events in Nashville.


Yup, I agree with mic on this too. I have been one that has been allowed in to org X's finals myself after winning another organization's finals. So I'm guilty.
I know Usac has always allowed an 'in' for reigning champs if membership is current. I think IASCA does as well. I know when everyone was more strict on points requirement, there were more sq cars at the regional and even local events. This is part of the problem with attendance.


----------



## Tenacious

MECA's site says it's on the 17th.. I'm assuming that's an error on their part?


----------



## bigbubba

Tenacious said:


> MECA's site says it's on the 17th.. I'm assuming that's an error on their part?


From 4pm to 10pm Friday night, Stock and Street class can be judged if they want.


----------



## Tenacious

bigbubba said:


> From 4pm to 10pm Friday night, Stock and Street class can be judged if they want.


Think there will be many demos going on Friday? I live 45 minutes away so I'm definitely coming the 18th and 19th, but I'm not sure if it'll be worth it to go the 17th too.


----------



## bigbubba

Tenacious said:


> Think there will be many demos going on Friday? I live 45 minutes away so I'm definitely coming the 18th and 19th, but I'm not sure if it'll be worth it to go the 17th too.


Can't say for certain but I wouldn't expect a large number of people being there other than the people being judged in those classes.


----------



## Mic10is

Most people will still be pulling in Friday and doing final tweaks. Its unlikely its a good time to ask for Demos


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> Most people will still be pulling in Friday and doing final tweaks. Its unlikely its a good time to ask for Demos


agreed.

from a spectator/demo POV, it's better to show up Saturday or Sunday. Most of the people from "teams" will be getting together Friday night to jump in and help do any final tweaking. I mean, I don't think people would be upset... I just think people will be busy and just not available to ask or track down. But, like I said, Saturday or Sunday and you're golden. At least that's been my experience thus far.


----------



## pocket5s

Mic10is said:


> uh um....there is a West Coast Finals....The judges will fly out there to judge. then the same judges will fly back to judge east coast finals....
> at least for IASCA.
> Then there will be an East Coast and a West coast Champion and then all the scored put into one to determine 1 national champion



Unless Moe reversed on this in the last couple weeks, the INAC champion portion is a separate fee. Meaning, west and east coast are separate as stated, but if you want a shot at being called national champ, it was another fee. That occurred during a Facebook discussion on the topic of split finals and the pros/cons associated with it. Those that were registered before this decision got grandfathered in.


----------



## Mic10is

pocket5s said:


> Unless Moe reversed on this in the last couple weeks, the INAC champion portion is a separate fee. Meaning, west and east coast are separate as stated, but if you want a shot at being called national champ, it was another fee. That occurred during a Facebook discussion on the topic of split finals and the pros/cons associated with it. Those that were registered before this decision got grandfathered in.


appears you are correct, I stopped reading that thread about 3/4 through of the massive bitchfest and missed Moe's post


----------



## ErinH

I actually signed up for the overall and it didn't charge me with an additional fee. Unless I didn't do it right. 

INAC SQ Competition location: Tennessee State Fairgrounds, Nashville; *INAC North America Championship: Yes*; Competitor Last Name: hardison;


----------



## pocket5s

It was quite a thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP

From what I see there is a Finals fee and a 3X fee. Not a Nashville only finals and a East/West Coast Finals fee.


----------



## BigRed

I'm taking the 250 mile rule and entering. The rules are the rules


----------



## captainobvious

BigRed said:


> I'm taking the 250 mile rule and entering. The rules are the rules


Troublemaker


----------



## JayinMI

Man, I want to go, but I don't think I could swing the travel days AND the two days. If I could only make Saturday OR Sunday, which would be better?

Jay


----------



## Mic10is

Saturday. Sunday , depending on how quickly cars get judged can end at anytime after 6pm. then trophies. once trophies are done--people scatter like roaches


----------



## vettefiend

I'm planning on making the trip on Saturday as a spectator with my son but don't really know what to expect since I haven't been to an event like this since the olden days. Is there a booth or central place where the diyma people are going to be setup? Or is it just rows of cars like a typical car show where the competitors sit with their car, answer questions, etc? 

I don't have much going on in our cars since we moved recently but I'm looking forward to showing the son how real car audio systems are supposed to sound.  He is working on his first system now so the timing of the show is perfect. I'm also looking forward to meeting some of the people from this board that I've read over the last few years.....some smart chaps up in here.


----------



## rton20s

I'd say look for either one of these logos and it is a pretty safe bet you'll find a DIYMA member and someone willing to give you a demo.


----------



## pocket5s

People also tend to group in their respective teams when possible. 

Regardless almost everyone will give you a demo. It can be somewhat difficult to find a car owner as folks are listening to cars, hanging out with friends, etc. so don't be afraid to ask where someone is. 

It is a small community so if someone doesn't know, they know someone else that probably does and will help you find them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Indeed. Most of us know everyone else. So if you're looking forward to hearing a particular car someone will be able to point you in the right direction. And I'd say at least 80% of the people at Finals will be happy to give a demo (assuming they aren't about to go eat lunch, lol)


----------



## Mic10is

If you are looking forward to hearing Erin's car, dont go looking for him at his car, bc that makes too much sense. Instead , find other people who know him and find which car he is in or simply just wait and get in his car when the person in front of you is done.
Erin is pretty much anywhere except at his car, especially when he needs to be judged.....and god help us all if a squirrel gets in the building


----------



## ErinH

LOL. That's pretty much spot on. 

But truth be told, I'm never around my car because I'm not cool enough to park next to the cool kids so I have to walk across the building to hang out with them. :/.


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> LOL. That's pretty much spot on.
> 
> But truth be told, I'm never around my car because I'm not cool enough to park next to the cool kids so I have to walk across the building to hang out with them. :/.


Ill be sure to let Mark E know he isnt one of the cool kids


----------



## ErinH

last year at finals you turds got to park on the front row.


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> last year at finals you turds got to park on the front row.


yeh....no clue on that one. you lived 20min from the venue and we still got there before you...


----------



## vettefiend

Cool. Thanks for the info, guys. I was concerned that I would have to walk around like a limo driver with screen names written on a whiteboard.


----------



## jsketoe

if anyone wants to do USAC as well, I know points from IASCA and MECA are accepted as qualifying. Just need a current membership beforehand. This is the first finals with USAC's revamped classes and rules. We will start judging Friday night for some classes. All of our judging will be finished by late Saturday night. We have 5 judges so I don't see that being a problem.


----------



## pocket5s

I just talked to Roberts and got my reg done. He said you and Goudy were two of the judges this year. That's a plus in my book 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basher8621

Robert, I want to hear your car! I meant to come listen to it in College Station but forgot to.


----------



## ErinH

who's gonna buy the nametags for this thing? LOL.


----------



## SQrules

Change in plans. MECA will not be judging SQ on Friday night. Saturday and Sunday only. Starting Saturday at 8 am with Stock and Street classes.


----------



## pocket5s

basher8621 said:


> Robert, I want to hear your car! I meant to come listen to it in College Station but forgot to.



I'll be there from friday night on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT

My car will also be available for demos most any time. The only exceptions are if a judge is in it, about to be in it, or if someone else is getting a demo. I can however accommodate two at a time for demos if needed since it is a 2 seat car. :-D Look for the red SVT Contour. I am pretty sure mine will be the only one there.


----------



## mercury02

Looks like DB Drag & IASCA are have 3X event on Saturday open to public for competition
for $50.00. I talk IASCA if you were short points you can add Saturday points to get into finals on Sunday or if you have enough use them for 2015 season.
IASCA doing everything on Saturday from SQ to bass boxing.
Im going to do IASCA suv class 2 just got my Ohio Alternator in 300amp
waiting for MT 10in from RE and 65KV.1 from RE then I have 6.5 blues audio comp set
with Linear Power 2150 amp so could run SQ (LOL)


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Entering the IASCA 3x event gets points for 2015 only. It will not get you in the 2014 Championship.


----------



## BowDown

SoundQ SVT said:


> My car will also be available for demos most any time. The only exceptions are if a judge is in it, about to be in it, or if someone else is getting a demo. I can however accommodate two at a time for demos if needed since it is a 2 seat car. :-D Look for the red SVT Contour. I am pretty sure mine will be the only one there.


Very true. I do want to demo this vehicle.. Hoping the noise floor this year is tolerable for the majority, and not just the lucky ones behind the concrete wall. LOL.


----------



## BowDown

Also the IASCA 3x points are for the 2015 Season. There is no way to apply them to this season. If you have an INAC points concern contact Kim - [email protected] and see if there's anything they can do for you.


----------



## mercury02

I asked her she said yes maybe she missed understood me.
I was going too start collecting for next year anyway.


----------



## JayinMI

Mic10is said:


> Saturday. Sunday , depending on how quickly cars get judged can end at anytime after 6pm. then trophies. once trophies are done--people scatter like roaches


Looks like I'm going to have to leave Friday night after work (8pm) which will probably put my in the area around 7am on Saturday. Probably gonna want a few hours of sleep after that. Figure sometime around noonish on Saturday until I can't stay upright anymore and Sunday early until mid to late afternoon to head home so I can make my doctors appt on Monday. Hoping that works out well. Haven't been to a legit stereo show since like 2000. The GF is coming, but doesn't have a lot of interest in car stereos but likes to meet people.

We met Grayson last year in TX, so maybe this year we can cover the other half and meet Ally. lol
Definitely gotta see Richard, Linda and Jim from Cali...a 9 to 11 hr drive beats driving all the way to California.

Jay


----------



## Mic10is

last I talked to her Ally was going to be there , I think she is going to visit Gray


----------



## MrsPapasin

JayinMI said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to leave Friday night after work (8pm) which will probably put my in the area around 7am on Saturday. Probably gonna want a few hours of sleep after that. Figure sometime around noonish on Saturday until I can't stay upright anymore and Sunday early until mid to late afternoon to head home so I can make my doctors appt on Monday. Hoping that works out well. Haven't been to a legit stereo show since like 2000. The GF is coming, but doesn't have a lot of interest in car stereos but likes to meet people.
> 
> 
> 
> We met Grayson last year in TX, so maybe this year we can cover the other half and meet Ally. lol
> 
> Definitely gotta see Richard, Linda and Jim from Cali...a 9 to 11 hr drive beats driving all the way to California.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



Dr Jay, I think you must be crazier than we are! Lol. It'll be a pleasure to meet you in person!


----------



## Butt Hz

Mic10is said:


> last I talked to her Ally was going to be there , I think she is going to visit Gray


Ally will be in OK


----------



## JayinMI

Bummer. Oh well...still a bunch of people to meet. 

Jay


----------



## damonryoung

So, I've paid and officially got the time off for travel! Looking forward to it!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Mic10is

Just a Quick note for those that havent been to Finals. Please remember that this is a FINALS event. Majority of competitors want to do well, and so many may be stressed. Lots of last minute tweaks, adjustments etc...

Majority of guys are actually pretty chill and laid back, at the right moment...which is usually not when their car is about to be judged or is being judged.

Some people will allow you to listen before it gets judged, many will prefer to wait til after it gets judged. For those that allow you to listen before its being judged, please be respectful of the volume knob and be very aware of where your feet go.

Majority of people will not blow anyone off intentionally. There may be a few that do--in that case find someone who wont.

Some may ask you to stop back later, again they are probably not blowing you off, they are just stressed and need to get things done.

just remember, that this is a competition for those that are competing. They have paid a pretty hefty entry fee, plus hotel, gas and food etc...time off work, away from family...
be mindful and respectful at all times

and if you want to listen to a car--BRING YOUR OWN CD!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Word! Thanks Mic!


----------



## SouthSyde

Mic10is said:


> Just a Quick note for those that havent been to Finals. Please remember that this is a FINALS event. Majority of competitors want to do well, and so many may be stressed. Lots of last minute tweaks, adjustments etc...
> 
> Majority of guys are actually pretty chill and laid back, at the right moment...which is usually not when their car is about to be judged or is being judged.
> 
> Some people will allow you to listen before it gets judged, many will prefer to wait til after it gets judged. For those that allow you to listen before its being judged, please be respectful of the volume knob and *be very aware of where your feet go.*
> 
> Majority of people will not blow anyone off intentionally. There may be a few that do--in that case find someone who wont.
> 
> Some may ask you to stop back later, again they are probably not blowing you off, they are just stressed and need to get things done.
> 
> just remember, that this is a competition for those that are competing. They have paid a pretty hefty entry fee, plus hotel, gas and food etc...time off work, away from family...
> be mindful and respectful at all times
> 
> and if you want to listen to a car--BRING YOUR OWN CD!!!


OMG Mic... Yess!! Yessss!!!


----------



## JayinMI

Just booked the hotel. So, definitely going. Great advice about the cd, Mic, thanks.


----------



## BowDown

While I am the minority a thumb drive is ideal for my car... although I will have a cd drive for ripping. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

yea. I can take CD, iPod, or USB. Just bring your own tunes.


----------



## ErinH

MECA pre-registration for finals ends tomorrow. 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/FinalsQualificationCheck.aspx


----------



## ErinH

Hey, fellas. Since there's SO MANY showing up to compete/spectate, how about we get a list of attendees, what you're competing or specating in and what you drive so people can better spot other folks. If you're down to demo your ride, tack that on as well.


Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos. 


copy/paste the list so we can carry it down and I'll update the OP as we go.


----------



## BowDown

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos. 
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.


----------



## shawnk

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos. 
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Just a Quick note for those that havent been to Finals. Please remember that this is a FINALS event. Majority of competitors want to do well, and so many may be stressed. Lots of last minute tweaks, adjustments etc...
> 
> Majority of guys are actually pretty chill and laid back, at the right moment...which is usually not when their car is about to be judged or is being judged.
> 
> Some people will allow you to listen before it gets judged, many will prefer to wait til after it gets judged. For those that allow you to listen before its being judged, please be respectful of the volume knob and be very aware of where your feet go.
> 
> Majority of people will not blow anyone off intentionally. There may be a few that do--in that case find someone who wont.
> 
> Some may ask you to stop back later, again they are probably not blowing you off, they are just stressed and need to get things done.
> 
> just remember, that this is a competition for those that are competing. They have paid a pretty hefty entry fee, plus hotel, gas and food etc...time off work, away from family...
> be mindful and respectful at all times
> 
> and if you want to listen to a car--BRING YOUR OWN CD!!!



Great points Mic, thanks for posting it up.


----------



## captainobvious

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos. 
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)


----------



## ErinH

Here's some info for parking...



The parking, at least in the past, has consisted of just a general large parking lot area within reasonable walking distance. Here's the link to the map of the fairgrounds:

http://www.nashvilleexpocenter.org/pdfs/layoutbuildings_expo.pdf



First off, the main road people will be coming in from I-65 (the main N/S interstate) is Wedgewood Avenue. Where the map says "gate" at the top, off Wedgewood, is where you'll enter the parking lot. So, coming down Wedgewood, hang a right in to the parking lot area at the gate. Pay $5 for the day (I think) and go park to the right. As of this post, *SQ competitors will be in the "Creative Arts" building*, which is just a short walk across the lot.

Here's a lame excuse at directions via Google Maps:





Let me know if the above doesn't make sense. It's really quite easy. I'm just trying to make it much easier for folks who've not been here before.


----------



## bertholomey

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos. 
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos


----------



## claydo

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos


----------



## damonryoung

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos


----------



## Innovative:Cory

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.


----------



## badfish

What the hell I'm in. John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos


----------



## ErinH

Bob, I heard good things about your car from the 2-seat perspective last year but didn't get a chance to listen. I hope to have a chance to this year.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Thanks Erin. Yes I would be more than happy to give you a demo any time. 

For the full 2 seat experience, I recommend bringing a friend to listen with you, then change seats after a few songs.  If necessary, I can be the other person in the car.


----------



## JayinMI

SoundQ SVT said:


> Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
> Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
> Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
> Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
> Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
> Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
> Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
> John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
> Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos


Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol


----------



## MrsPapasin

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol 
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)


----------



## mercury02

Eddie Dejesus yes for demo IASCA Pro Am Jaguar 05 blue
Has the newest amps out from Mercury Audio Tube amps
for front stage


----------



## bigbubba

I have noticed that the few shows I've been to that everybody is always asking what cars are being judged and which car are they in. Also noticed that when a car is being judged there is a demo going on next to it and I've seen judges get out and ask to turn it down so they can hear the car thet are in. I mentioned this to Steve S. and that maybe they can put up a cone or flag or something in front of the cars to let everyone know which one they are in and that maybe the noise can be kept to a minimum while that car is being judged. May not mean much to anyone else but just a thought.


----------



## rton20s

Every single MECA competition I have attended, save one, has had the judging away from the spectators and SPL cars. At least as much as possible given the venue. Sometimes though, when the guy that is hitting 150+dB on the Term-LAB is testing his system, there is no far enough away. I would be surprised if this wasn't the case at World's.


----------



## bigbubba

I wasn't referring to the SPL guys. There's not much you can do about them and lately they have been far enough away to not be an issue. At least the shows I've been to. I was just talking about SQ cars. I know some cars that have their speakers vented outside and they can get just as loud outside as they are inside. And if they are doing a demo next to a car being judged it is distracting. We had that issue at State Finals here. You will never eliminate the outside noise but maybe minimize it. Like I said, it was just an idea.


----------



## ErinH

I know what you're talking about Kelly. I try to be mindful of those around me being judged if/when I let someone demo my system. It's a respectful thing to do. A lot of the SQ cars can plain get DOWN and having someone jamming right next to you while a judge is in your car stinks.


----------



## JayinMI

Seems like a good idea. Of course, if you're competing AGAINST someone next to you AND you've already been judged, maybe it would work the other way? I'd hope people wouldn't do that, but there's always some a-holes in every group.

Jay


----------



## ErinH

luckily I don't park next to any a-holes like that. lol.

IME, everyone's respectful. It's just natural that someone may not realize the person next to them or a spot down is being judged. And in those cases, usually a buddy will tap on the window to let them know. Most everyone at these meets know each other and we all do a good job of watching out for each other.


----------



## beef316

MrsPapasin said:


> Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
> Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
> Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
> Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
> Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
> Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
> Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
> John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
> Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
> Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
> Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
> 
> Jay - Blue MKV Jetta - IASCA Ama, MECA Mod Street, USACI Ama 1Q
> YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)


Adding myself to the list

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbubba

Well and that was my whole point. You see all these people in the cars but don't know or see which ones are judges or people giving demo's. I'm sure no one is being loud on purpose, it's just not knowing where the judges are. Heck, parking next to the right car will actually help mine out. :laugh:

I originally suggested the judges wear hard hats with flashing lights on top but Steve didn't think that would fly.


----------



## pocket5s

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol 
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos


----------



## damonryoung

beef316 said:


> Adding myself to the list
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet! That's at least 3 MBQ platforms in ModStreet!


----------



## tnaudio

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol 
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones


----------



## Big_Al

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones 
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!


----------



## spyders03

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones 
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!


----------



## beef316

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones 
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)


----------



## SouthSyde

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones 
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q


----------



## DeanE10

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q 
Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos


----------



## chefhow

rton20s said:


> Every single MECA competition I have attended, save one, has had the judging away from the spectators and SPL cars. At least as much as possible given the venue. Sometimes though, when the guy that is hitting 150+dB on the Term-LAB is testing his system, there is no far enough away. I would be surprised if this wasn't the case at World's.


At Finals at the Fair Grounds if the setup is the same as in years past the SPL and SQ venues are only 50 yards away from each other with only a double door separating them.
When the big boys come out to play there will be some rumbling going on in the Sheep Pavilion...


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> At Finals at the Fair Grounds if the setup is the same as in years past the SPL and SQ venues are only 50 yards away from each other with only a double door separating them.
> When the big boys come out to play there will be some rumbling going on in the Sheep Pavilion...


that's how it's been the past few times it's been held there. but this year is different. the distance actually will be shorter, I believe, but the Creative Arts building is on the opposite side of that little aisle that runs alongside the building we've been in the past. So, SQ/SPL be in different buildings altogether this time.

I don't really expect there to be a HUGE difference in SPL levels inside our building, though, since 150dB at 50hz is still loud from even 100 yards away in a separate room.  Hopefully it won't impact us too much, though.


----------



## pocket5s

Can't be any worse than Indy in 2012


----------



## Mic10is

Just an FYI for those that did not know--

IASCA is also holding a 3X event at the same time as finals. Here is a chance to earn some points for the 2015 Season and if you have never competed IASCA, here is a chance to get your feet wet.


----------



## JayinMI

Ha! This will probably be the only show I make it to all year! lol

Jay


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Just an FYI for those that did not know--
> 
> IASCA is also holding a 3X event at the same time as finals. Here is a chance to earn some points for the 2015 Season and if you have never competed IASCA, here is a chance to get your feet wet.


Good looking out Mic. (and I signed up for that back when I registered as well).


----------



## BowDown

3x event is definitely the icing on the cake. SQC/IQC people get the luxury of a whole separate scoresheet with critiques, and chance at placement. For SPL people it's more about buying points.


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> 3x event is definitely the icing on the cake. *SQC/IQC people get the luxury of a whole separate scoresheet with critiques,* and chance at placement. For SPL people it's more about buying points.



I'm definitely digging that. I wonder if the judges will be the same, mixed, different for the 3x event? Would be even better for some different ears in there which maximizes the feedback. Great idea.


----------



## Micksh

I'll be up there supporting a few friends who will be competing in SPL, I hope to get some SQ demos though!


----------



## BowDown

Different judge(s) for the 3x .


----------



## tinman725

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q 
Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> Different judge(s) for the 3x .


That's awesome. I'm looking forward to the extra feedback.

Thx


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Now that we have a.list of a bunch of people willing to do demos, how do we execute the logistics of it. I mean, how do I / we get around to listen to all these awesome vehicles and systems while also making our own vehicles available? I won't have a co-pilot to hang out with the car and let people in to it while I am off listening. *sigh* It is the usual issue. Not enough time to give and receive all the demos I would like to.


----------



## ErinH

Just pee on a car you want to listen to to mark your spot.


----------



## BowDown

Sounds good. I was thinking a sign with my cell number asking to text for a demo maybe be good. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Just pee on a car you want to listen to to mark your spot.



I call dibs on Erins. I'm stopping for a Double Gulp first.



:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Sounds good. I was thinking a sign with my cell number asking to text for a demo maybe be good.



I actually am doing the same thing.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> I call dibs on Erins. I'm stopping for a Double Gulp first.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:



Just go OUTSIDE the car and it's all good. Lol.


----------



## Big_Al

I've already heard Erin's, but I'll pee on it anyway.


----------



## mercury02

As of right now Eddie Dejesus IASCA Pro AM is only
there for finals so car should be open all day Saturday
Unless he changes mind for Saturday
2005 Jaguar
Also looking for Team member for 2015 season for Mercury Audio :laugh:


----------



## SoundQ SVT

BowDown said:


> Sounds good. I was thinking a sign with my cell number asking to text for a demo maybe be good.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


This sounds like something I could do. Unlike Erin's suggestion to mark one's territory.


----------



## claydo

Ok......I cannot be held liable for my actions if I catch anyone peeing on my car......lmao.


----------



## ErinH

Nor can I. It was just a joke. Please don't hold me liable!


----------



## claydo

Lol.....peeing on cars.....I'm glad this isn't the preferred method for claiming demos, as I'd need a couple gallons of water to run through me to mark all the cars I'd like to take a listen to......


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lol.....peeing on cars.....I'm glad this isn't the preferred method for claiming demos, as I'd need a couple gallons of water to run through me to mark all the cars I'd like to take a listen to......


Clay........marking his demo cars.......


----------



## claydo

lmao.....oh my god, how does such a little dog hold so much pee?


----------



## ErinH

wow... talk about a joke getting escalated. lol.


----------



## Mic10is

depending on how much Caffeine I drink to stay awake on the drive, i may have already peed in my own car....


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> depending on how much Caffeine I drink to stay awake on the drive, i may have already peed in my own car....


I'm glad we are convoying then and you aren't riding with me


----------



## BowDown

Another good use for the vented kick panels.. a catheter drain hose.. Airplane style.


----------



## claydo

Eewww.....remind me not to tailgate any fusions with the windows open......


----------



## Micksh

This was just posted on Facebook, thought I'd share.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## claydo

3 days and counting!


----------



## bigbubba

claydo said:


> 3 days and counting!


I just had to burn 2 vacation days to give me time to get things put back together. Been raining off/on for the last 2 weeks and can't get anything done. :worried:


----------



## claydo

Werd......me too, while not competing, I'm hoping to demo the new setup for folks......rain has slowed progress fo sho...


----------



## dcs3473

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q 
Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos
David - 2012 Ford F150 FX4 (Blue) MECA Modified Street - Demos (Your Music or Mine)


----------



## Primalgeek

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q 
Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos
David - 2012 Ford F150 FX4 (Blue) MECA Modified Street - Demos (Your Music or Mine)
Charles - Red Magnum SRT- Spectator - YES to Demos and critiques - NO PISSING


----------



## imjustjason

Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q 
Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos
David - 2012 Ford F150 FX4 (Blue) MECA Modified Street - Demos (Your Music or Mine)
Charles - Red Magnum SRT- Spectator - YES to Demos and critiques - NO PISSING 
Jason - Spectator / local resident / errand boy, Sat. Red Sport Trac Adrenalin (lunch run ride) - Sun. Grey Acura CL - sure for Demos - ipod, cd, or USB... yours or mine.


----------



## claydo

Lmao @ the "no pissing" clause, primalgeek!


----------



## turbo5upra

imjustjason said:


> Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
> Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
> Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
> Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
> Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
> Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
> Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
> John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
> Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
> Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
> Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
> Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
> Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
> Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
> Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
> Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q
> Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
> Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos
> David - 2012 Ford F150 FX4 (Blue) MECA Modified Street - Demos (Your Music or Mine)
> Charles - Red Magnum SRT- Spectator - YES to Demos and critiques - NO PISSING
> Jason - Spectator / local resident / errand boy, Sat. Red Sport Trac Adrenalin (lunch run ride) - Sun. Grey Acura CL - sure for Demos - ipod, cd, or USB... yours or mine.


Brian- rental car that will showcase just how bad stereo can sound. Need a ride or food just ask!


----------



## schmiddr2

imjustjason said:


> Erin - IASCA Pro/Am, ?MECA Extreme?, Black Civic Sedan, and YES for demos.*
> Justin - IASCA Pro, Red Ford Fusion, YES for demos.
> Shawn- Spectators united 07 Accord..parking lot pimpn' Yes for demos if parking is less than a 5k run
> Steve- IASCA Pro/Am, Red Mazdaspeed 3, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Jason - Spectator, Blue BRZ, YES for demos
> Clay - Spectator, red cobalt ss, YES for demos
> Damon - MECA ModStreet, Black Jetta Sportwagen, Yes for demos
> Cory- IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Stock and SQ2, USACI Amateure, Black G35 sedan, YES for demos, bring your own disc or listen to mine.
> John 2011 forerunner gray Mecca modified Iasca pro-Am. Demos of course
> Bob Johann - IASCA Pro/Am, MECA Mod Street and SQ2, Red SVT Contour, YES for demos
> Jay, White/Black Kia Rio hatch, spectator. Demos, if it's up and playing by then. Watch the feet. lol
> Linda - MECA Extreme, Black 09 Smart Passion, YES for Demos (observe Mic's pointers)
> Robert - Black charger. MECA Modex, USACi Q Amateur, IASCA Amateur. Yes for demos
> Chris- MECA Modifed, Black 06 Nissan Altima, Yes for demos...even really loud ones
> Al- Professional spectator. Honda Toaster...yes for demos!
> Kyle - MECA Street, Black 2011 Subaru Legacy, YES! for Demo's!
> Jay - Blue VW MKV Jetta - IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified Street, demo's YES (observe Mic's pointers)
> Chad - Acura RL, Iasca Pro, Meca Modex, Usac Pro 1Q
> Dean - BMW 328i, IASCA Amateur, MECA Modified, USAC Amateur1Q, YES for demos
> Mike- Gray Ford Ranger-MECA Street YES for Demos
> David - 2012 Ford F150 FX4 (Blue) MECA Modified Street - Demos (Your Music or Mine)
> Charles - Red Magnum SRT- Spectator - YES to Demos and critiques - NO PISSING
> Jason - Spectator / local resident / errand boy, Sat. Red Sport Trac Adrenalin (lunch run ride) - Sun. Grey Acura CL - sure for Demos - ipod, cd, or USB... yours or mine.
> Brian- rental car that will showcase just how bad stereo can sound. Need a ride or food just ask!
> Josh - Spectator and doing some parking lot tuning on my car-Black Accord. Might get to do some listening to it, but would rather go listen to good cars.


This is an impressive list. I live here so feel free to ask for advice about the area (food/hotels/etc.)


----------



## beef316

schmiddr2 said:


> This is an impressive list. I live here so feel free to ask for advice about the area (food/hotels/etc.)


How about a decent car wash?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmiddr2

This one is about 5 min drive from fairgrounds: Champion Car Wash
2640 Franklin Pike
Nashville, TN 37204

Or if you prefer someone to wash it for you: Smith Brothers Car Wash
436 Murfreesboro Pike
Nashville, TN 37210


----------



## captainobvious

I don't see on the IASCA site when registration/sign in starts...? Anyone have the low down?


----------



## badfish

They're signing people in now.


----------



## beef316

Where are all the listeners that wanted demos?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

I'll be there on Sunday... hoping to listen to a ton of great cars...!


----------



## beef316

SQ_TSX said:


> I'll be there on Sunday... hoping to listen to a ton of great cars...!


There is a lot to listen to. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundQ SVT

I have had several people listen to my car today. It will be open tomorrow too. My car was judged 5 times today as well. Only 1 left for tomorrow. The rest of the day I will either be giving or receiving demos.


----------



## ErinH

Not enough hours in the day...

Wish I had more time to hang out with everyone.


----------



## tnaudio

They parked a lot of us in the front parking lot. Come find us out front. Mine is done with judging so we can wear it out.


----------



## claydo

I demoed everyone's car who had the time today, and gave several demos as well........Damn judging getting in the way of demos, lol..... Maybe I'll get to you tomorrow Mr beef, what car and where at, I'll be sure to come meet ya......met sooo many folks today, keeping up with names is rather difficult......good times fo sho! Anyone who enjoys their sq with a healthy dose of volume should catch me for some ear abuse.......


----------



## beef316

claydo said:


> I demoed everyone's car who had the time today, and gave several demos as well........Damn judging getting in the way of demos, lol..... Maybe I'll get to you tomorrow Mr beef, what car and where at, I'll be sure to come meet ya......met sooo many folks today, keeping up with names is rather difficult......good times fo sho! Anyone who enjoys their sq with a healthy dose of volume should catch me for some ear abuse.......


Sir, you listened to mine. Blue jetta.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

Sweet! The volkswagon with the morel/ dyn frontend? Sorry if I'm wrong on that, cos I met nearly as many sound systems today as I did people.........


----------



## beef316

claydo said:


> Sweet! The volkswagon with the morel/ dyn frontend? Sorry if I'm wrong on that, cos I met nearly as many sound systems today as I did people.........


Thats me!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

In that case congrats........Your tune was spectacular! Truly enjoyed my demo......fine job! Come check mine out tomorrow!


----------



## beef316

claydo said:


> In that case congrats........Your tune was spectacular! Truly enjoyed my demo......fine job! Come check mine out tomorrow!


Thanks man! :thumbup: I hope the judges feel the same way.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScionTRG

Bring your favorite disk and give the black scion xb a listen...


----------



## SQLnovice

Can I see some pics of your scion.


----------



## SkizeR

So.. pics? placings? details? TELL ME!!


----------



## UNBROKEN

I hear Team WCA is making one hell of a statement out there.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> I hear Team WCA is making one hell of a statement out there.


Yeah I've been following it on FB.
Cali is back on the map and WCA is a team to be reckoned with. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

I hate that I couldn't be there but definitely proud of all my teammates that did...and how well they've done.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

All awards are done for sq except IASCA Championship. They are sorting through some technical difficulties with the upload of the scores.


----------



## schmiddr2

That sucks, since most people are there all day for 2-3 days and a lot probably have a long drive to get home for work tomorrow.

I looked at all the cars and there was some impressive installs. I only heard Erin's car and it was excellent; it was almost like there were stereo speakers out in front of you and the most natural sub/midbass I've heard. I look forward to seeing his resulting score and everyone else too.


----------



## Guest

Big congrats to all the winners !

I hear that Team AudioX did quite well...

Well done goes out to:
Steve Cook,
Tim Smith,
Kevin Keen


----------



## turbo5upra

Are we home yet!  lol


----------



## MrsPapasin

Congratulations to everyone! Hope to do this again! Papasin family had a great time meeting many of you, demoing cars, and soaking in the entire experience! Thanks especially to Jason and Claydo for the demos! Claydo your car is so much fun!


----------



## papasin

Second MrsPapasin's congrats to all. And congratulations to all the first place finishers in MECA SQ pictured below. Great job guys!


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yeah I've been following it on FB.
> 
> Cali is back on the map and WCA is a team to be reckoned with. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Thanks Bret, but lots of strong cars all over the nation and it was truly a world finals with competitors driving up from Mexico and down from Canada! My hats off to everyone and I feel very privileged to be able to attend the event and listen to a few very amazing sounding cars. My biggest regret was not having enough hours in the day to listen to more as there were several that I did not get a chance to listen to. Great job to all!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## Primalgeek

I had a blast, got to listen to so many fantastic vehicles and yet there were still so many cars I didn't get to because we had to get on the road. It was really great to see so many of you again, and to meet some of you for the first time. We are going to plan on staying a few more days next year.

I'm really looking forward to next season.


----------



## goodstuff

wdemetrius1 said:


> Congratulations to all of the winners.


Who won Iasca pro am and pro?


----------



## thehatedguy

Old man Johann won MECA SQ2


----------



## beef316

Jeff kidwell won proam

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AccordUno

thehatedguy said:


> Old man Johann won MECA SQ2


I think Bob, has that in the bag, I think they just give it to him because he's an old guy.. Oh hi Bob.. How you doing.. 

Congrats bro, I was hoping to catch up with all of you this weekend but I had to moving and basketball team draft. I hope to see ya in the lane next year..


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Zach Metts and crew won heavyweight.*


----------



## ErinH

The results that I remember (some may have been covered already)...



Kevin Keen, Kyle Ragsdale, and Kevin Keen each won their classes. Big shout out to my fellow Audio X boys. So awesome to see how far you fellas have come in the past couple years. Each of your cars just keep getting better and better. 

Modex: Kirk got 1st. Robert Mcintosh got 5th. 

Extreme: Steve Cook (1st), Scott Welch (2nd), me (3rd), Linda (4th), Robert Bess (5th)

Cook won best of show SQ and got the Culbertson (Colbertson?) cup for the 2nd year in a row! 


In INAC, Robert Mcintosh got 2nd in Amateur. Tim Smith took 1st in Amateur. 



Congrats to everyone! Even if you didn't get a trophy, the caliber of cars I heard only indicate just how strong the competition is and is a sign of just how stacked everyone class is, so take pride in where you stand; you ain't no slouch. 

I had a fun time giving demos, listening to others' cars, and generally just hanging out with friends and new folks. I really dig the audio community we have at these shows... all the way from my local buds, to the East and West Coast guys I call friends. Making the trek to meet up with you all is worth more than any trophy. And I mean that from the bottom of my heart. When Kevin won his class, I wanted to cry (but he wanted to pee ). I just wish we all had the opportunity to do this more than once a year. 



Team AudioX representing!


----------



## jsketoe

I can post USACi results since I was one of the judging staff. I will say...there were some STRONG cars this year. We launched a new disc on everyone Friday. I expect as people tune to the disc that some cars will evolve. But I must say, I had a BLAST judging. We were laughing and cutting up...it was great. If it isn't fun, why do we do it?...can't always be about ego. It has to be fun too. It was great seeing a lot of you guys I haven't seen in a while. Thank you guys for your concern about me as well...so many people were asking about how my back was doing and such...I really appreciate it. 

Without further ado: 

Rookie 1Q
Gary Brocht- 135
Zach Henschell- 119

AMA 1Q
John Cosby-221
John Ridenhour- 212
Larry Ng-196
Linda Kobayashi- 195
Juan Maldonado- 185
Rick Phillips-184
Jeremy Daniels-180
Dean Elzey-174
Davy Hay- 172
Cory Bradley-167
Robert McIntosh-146

Pro 1Q
Steve Hester- 215
Kirk Profitt-214
Jim Rogers-213
Chad Bui-212
Scott Welch-197
Jim Becker-193
Chris LaCombe-191
Doug Midkiff-178
Ron Baker- 174
Ignacio Torres-171
Harold Jones-161

Pro 2Q
Natan Budiono- 201
Matt Thomas- 198
Harold Jones- 183
Ignacio Torres-155

Rookie 1SQ+
Ellis Jackson-397.1

AMA 1SQ+
Steve Lasher-574.7
Ed Rice- 536.4
Mike Wirths-516.4
Surina Rice-512.8

Pro 2SQ+
Rob Hilton-550.8
James Halter-517.8
Ignacio Torres-499.1

Expert 1SQ+
Chris Pate-643.3
Mark Eldridge-617.1
Brian Mitchell-563.7
Mike Wirths-488.4

Expert 2SQ+
Chris Pate-636.1
Mark Eldridge-612.6
Brian Mitchell-555.7

Best of Show- Chris Pate


----------



## bigbubba

Congratulations to all the competitors. Everyone did a great job and it's been great hangin' out and competing with each of you.


----------



## tnaudio

This was the most fun i have had at a finals. Congrats to everyone on a job well done. There wasnt a bad car at the show.


----------



## tinman725

I wanted to say thank you to all the folks who I talked with, listened to their vehicles and just generally hung out with this weekend. I had as good a time as I could have imagined, and even got a shockingly good result Sunday evening in my class. Cannot wait to get back at it for next year. Miles to go before I sleep, lol


----------



## SkizeR

so i heard some things about how trashy a lot of the SPL cars were. is this true? i know no one here has anything to do with them but just curious.. also anywhere i can find iasca and meca results?


----------



## Primalgeek

I spent a lot of time in both areas and I didn't have any issues with the SPL guys


----------



## rton20s

MECA results are not posted yet. When they are, they should be here: Events


----------



## ErinH

IASCA results last year were posted quickly. They had an iPad system where everything was done digitally. I was emailed my scoresheet before I even left the building. But this year they had a lot of problems with getting that system working which caused a long delay in getting our awards. So I don't know how long it'll take for the results to be posted on the website since they apparently lost that functionality. 

MECA usually is about two days out from the awards ceremony. 


And yes, it's not uncommon for SPL cars to be... Piecemealed.


----------



## Primalgeek

Ahh, I misunderstood. I thought you meant the people. People were great, cars overall were not so pretty. Then again, that type of intensity tends to tear them up anyway.

I kept remembering something an SPL buddy of mine always says. "Loud aint Pretty" LOL

The meter doesn't care how the vehicle looks or even if it doesn't run. There was an SUV in dueling demo's that wouldn't start so they pushed it in and out of the lane. Good times


----------



## rton20s

ErinH said:


> And yes, it's not uncommon for SPL cars to be... Piecemealed.


We all laugh at the subs being held together by duct tape in the truck that looks like it hardly runs until we see the 150+ db output up on the screen.


----------



## Primalgeek

Oh and something else that I found funny, I was watching dueling demos with a couple of SQ buddies of mine, I wont mention who they were , but it was hilarious watching them comment with things like, "he really needs to tone his 1k down" and "wouldn't it be awesome to have them play Spanish Harlem". 

Good times


----------



## beef316

INAC SQC

Rookie
1st Trevor Mushtare
2nd Layne Drew
3rd Eric Frey
4th Zachary Hershell
5th Jesse Lindberg
6th Tom Caton
7th Marc Malmer

Amateur 
1st Tim Smith
2nd Rob McIntosh
3rd Jonathan Howard
4th Davy Hay
5th Jeremy Daniels
6th Surina Rice
7th Ben Maxwell
8th Gary Brocht
9th Chris Rollins
10th Karla M Delling
11th Rebecca Menard

Pro Am
1st Jeff Kidwell
2nd John Fisher
3rd Eddie DeJesus (tie 239, 90 tonality)
4th Kirk Proffitt (tie 239, 87 tonality)
5th John Brennan (237, 89)
6th Erin Hardison (237, 85)
7th Larry Ng
8th Stephen Weigner
9th Juan Maldonado 
10th Bob Johann (224, 84)
11th Chad Romano (224, 83)
12th Albert Akinduro 
13th Brandon D'elia
14th Ed Rice
15th Cory Bradley
16th Jason Evango
17th Mark Wilson 
18th John Ridenour

Pro
1st Steve Hester
2nd Scott Welch
3rd Ron Baker
4th Chad Bui
5th Justin Campbell
6th Julian Ridi
7th Harold Jones
8th Robert Hilton
9th Steve McIntyre
10th Pete Lutz
11th Doug Midkiff
12th Josiah Buwalda
13th Daniel Greenwood
14th Ignacio Torres
15th Dave Clews

Ultimate 
1st Haiji Grape
2nd Bill Pleasant
3rd Drew Snapp
4th Harold Jones
5th Larry Woolacott
6th Ron Baker
7th Ignacio Torres

Expert Solo
1st Mark Eldridge
2nd Brian Mitchell
3rd Natan Budiono
4th Steve Cook
5th Tom Meyers
6th Bobby Hilgartner
7th Chris Lacombe
8th Mic Wallace

Expert
1st Natan Budiono
2nd Mark Eldridge
3rd Brian Mitchell
4th John Marsh
5th Mike Peterson
6th Jesse Peterson 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

MrsPapasin said:


> Congratulations to everyone! Hope to do this again! Papasin family had a great time meeting many of you, demoing cars, and soaking in the entire experience! Thanks especially to Jason and Claydo for the demos! Claydo your car is so much fun!


Glad you enjoyed it Linda! I was quite happy with my sound considering I was still working on the install the day before I left for the show......hopefully you can hear it again down the road when I get it more dialed in, and looking better. Speaking of dialed, I enjoyed my seat time in the smart, the stage in your car contradicts the cars physical measurements, lol!

Whoa, what a fun weekend.......congrats to all the winners, and all who took trophy positions in their classes as recognition for your hard work! I wish I'd have stayed around to hear the iasca results, but the scoring snafu pushed that celebration too late for me cos I was starving. I got a little demo crazy this weekend, and listened to sooooo many cars, it's awesome having so many great cars in one place for checking out! Even more overwhelming was the amount of new faces I had to process, met a lot of members from this site, and heard many of their cars too. Thanks to all who let me sit in for a demo, I truly appreciated the seat time! I'm glad to report as well, that after 3 days of demos of my own car (I musta have given 30+ myself!!) Nothing broke! To those who shared a demo of my car, you know I love to push it and I'm a dynamics/impact fool! So the fact that it was still playing beautifully on the way home was the quality control test I needed on my fresh install and brand new gear. I was disappointed to develop a rattle or two over the weekend as I arrived with a dead silent car at my reference volume, by sunday, I had beaten on it enough to have a rattle or two at full tilt. Anyways a big time was had by all and shout outs to a few here........

big props to the whole wca crew! It was a pleasure to meet each one of you, and major respect for your travel times......that's dedication! Enjoyed my time with the papasin family, and the smart was truly enjoyable! Winifred (sp?), you are a fun guy to hang out and bs with! That Nissan isn't too shabby either, good luck on your quest for more dynamics! Damon (drthjta), loved the all dayton setup in the mean looking volks-vagen! Jim (bigred), it was a pleasure to meet you as well, with all the hype and your guru status, I didn't expect such a down to earth and truly nice feller! Of course your truck was spot on and superb, but you don't need me to tell ya that now do you mr. WORLD CHAMPION!.......congrats, it was well deserved. Thanks for making sure I got my demo. I hope I didn't leave any wca members I met out, apologies as my head is still spinning from all the new faces!

Big travel props go out to user thrill house, as well as the extremely courteous gentleman from mexico with the exquisite jaguar, these guys were road warriors as well! I loved hanging and talking audio with Blair (thrilhouse) and truly enjoyed his brilliantly detailed dls front end. I finally got to hear erin's wonderful civic again, and it was excellent! I agree that we have similar tastes, my friend! User beef316 was demoing a truly fine sounding volkswagon that was very enjoyable. Big thanks to user hesterized for the excellent demo in some seriously extended seats, with bonus thoughtful footrests nonetheless, that threw up a huge stage! Bigfastmike's split personality lexus was major fun! Chad (southsyde) let me listen to his super smooth beryllium setup as well, nice! I wish I remembered the fellers name in the scion that I informed was the nicest two way fronts I've heard in a long time, he was running a hugemongous focal sub in his hatch. Of course Kirks acura was astounding, and at my request showed it's miraculous high volume dynamics and clarity! Quite possibly the only sq demo at the show louder than my own......love it! After wanting to hear the nascar for a long time, mark allowed me a nice long demo in that beast, thank you! I wish I remembered the owners name of the sweet lowered truck in the corner with the dyns and full custom dash......The sound stage in that thing with his iasca tune was flat badass. Also finally got my proper demo of capnobvious' excellent speed three, loved it steve! It was great to see the Myers bros from knoxville, and their sound team six compadres......great demo chris, love that you crank it like me! Got a quick demo of silkyslims super fun bmw too!

Also enjoyed excellent demos from sqsvt, mic10is, pockets5, pionkej, butt hz, and many more......I hope I mentioned everyone and got the screen names right.......sheesh, it was pure overload.....In a good way! 

Sadly I missed a few on my list......would have liked to hear the rest of the sound team six cars, also missed Kyles, Kevin k, and bowdown......All three I fully intended to demo. Thankfully bertholomey and his excellent BRZ are local to me, as well as fullergoku's bmw, so I intend to get current demos at the upcoming meet!

and btw.......big thanks to erinh and hesterized for the demo discs I used to keep me awake on the trip home! 

Oh, and I have a personal "most improved" award to honor mr butt hz, and his toaster.......fine job my friend!


----------



## claydo

I knew I would remember a few to add.....it was cool meeting turbo5supra, bobditts, and I know I'll remember more later. ...dammit......


----------



## claydo

Oh and thanks mrs. Papasin, my keys look better with the new bling! I'm proud of my "honorary member" status!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

thehatedguy said:


> Old man Johann won MECA SQ2


Hey, I resemble that remark. Hanging out with all these kids keeps me young. :-D



AccordUno said:


> I think Bob, has that in the bag, I think they just give it to him because he's an old guy.. Oh hi Bob.. How you doing..
> 
> Congrats bro, I was hoping to catch up with all of you this weekend but I had to moving and basketball team draft. I hope to see ya in the lane next year..


Careful with old man favors there Jose.... ;-) It would have been good to see you again.

In addition to the win in SQ2, I took 2nd of 11 in Pro Am for the IASCA 3x, 5th of 8 in MECA Mod Street, and 10th of 18 in Pro Am for INAC (tied with Chad and won tie breaker)

I was able to listen to lots of vehicles this weekend, and also gave lots of demos as well. There are truly some amazing systems out there.


----------



## beef316

Clay,It was a very fun weekend. Great show with so many great sounding cars and cool people.


----------



## ErinH

Bob, welcome to the team, man. Thanks for giving Robert and I the chance to demo your car in both seats. Really cool setup you got there. And great, smooth low end response.


----------



## claydo

Werd beef.....


----------



## SoundQ SVT

ErinH said:


> Bob, welcome to the team, man. Thanks for giving Robert and I the chance to demo your car in both seats. Really cool setup you got there. And great, smooth low end response.


Thanks Erin. Glad to be on the team.


----------



## ErinH

Be prepared for a litany of crazy emails that get easily derailed. I'm not the only person on the team with ADHD. LOL.


----------



## thehatedguy

Way to go Meatball!



beef316 said:


> Jeff kidwell won proam
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah...I am going to have to get my butt in gear and get finished with the car so me and Bob can pick up where we left off in Street Expert 1-600 a decade a go.



AccordUno said:


> I think Bob, has that in the bag, I think they just give it to him because he's an old guy.. Oh hi Bob.. How you doing..
> 
> Congrats bro, I was hoping to catch up with all of you this weekend but I had to moving and basketball team draft. I hope to see ya in the lane next year..


----------



## SoundQ SVT

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah...I am going to have to get my butt in gear and get finished with the car so me and Bob can pick up where we left off in Street Expert 1-600 a decade a go.


Well get to it then. . The more, the merrier. After two seasons, I am still trying to get my car back to where it used to be.


----------



## audiophile25

I had a fantastic time catching up with old friends and demoing as many cars as time would allow. Clay gets the award for loudest SQ demo. I am definitely looking forward to next season. Hopefully I will be able to put my vehicle together over the break, if not I am always willing to help anyone who needs it.


----------



## SkizeR

ErinH said:


> And yes, it's not uncommon for SPL cars to be... Piecemealed.





Primalgeek said:


> Ahh, I misunderstood. I thought you meant the people. People were great, cars overall were not so pretty. Then again, that type of intensity tends to tear them up anyway.
> 
> I kept remembering something an SPL buddy of mine always says. "Loud aint Pretty" LOL
> 
> The meter doesn't care how the vehicle looks or even if it doesn't run. There was an SUV in dueling demo's that wouldn't start so they pushed it in and out of the lane. Good times



not even "not pretty".. i mean then looked awful too, but he was saying how unsafe they were. talking about how he even saw a car with wires duct taped to the valve covers, and duct tape covering the alternator and battery posts. do they not have safety rules anymore?

back on topic.. was josh kleckner there?


----------



## mercury02

Great time great cars long days(L


----------



## MrsPapasin

claydo said:


> Oh and thanks mrs. Papasin, my keys look better with the new bling! I'm proud of my "honorary member" status!



You're welcome, Clay!


----------



## tnaudio

MECA sql league scores are up. Man it was close


----------



## southpawskater

Congratulations to everyone who competed this year at finals, it was a great turn out and I hope it grows even bigger next year. Ill see you all in the lanes in 2015.


----------



## AccordUno

SoundQ SVT said:


> Well get to it then. . The more, the merrier. After two seasons, I am still trying to get my car back to where it used to be.


Well at least you got the same car to work on. I wish I still had my accord for the SQ side, but love my passat wagon, just don't know what happened to all the damn space.. I'm still working on my hatch, some old school electronics, DAT TDX12, and Beyma front stage. 

Trust me bob, I think I got you beat on the old man part.. I'll be in the lanes next year, but doing shows that I can drive to and back the same day. no more weekend getaways..


----------



## ErinH

Looking forward to seeing the photos everyone took. 

I had my camera with me and took a few photos on Saturday morning. But as I saw the number of folks walking around with cameras, I figure there was no point in me shooting the same things they were. Jason and the Papasins always have great pics of events and I saw Jason taking pics and I definitely remember drooling over the L-series lens on the Papasin's camera so ... no pressure guys. LOL.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

AccordUno said:


> I'll be in the lanes next year, but doing shows that I can drive to and back the same day. no more weekend getaways..


That's what I am doing now as well. The shows need to be within 2.5 hours from home for me to go. The only exceptions are events in the Indianapolis area (3 hours from home) because I have family there so I also visit with them, and Finals. I did do 1 event in Tennessee this year though, but only because I was passing through the area with my car anyway.


----------



## sqnut

Congratulations to all who participated and those that won. Erin's kicked by the fact that he's only a couple of points from KP. Congrats dude.


----------



## captainobvious

Can someone identify the owner of this truck from finals? To my shame, I forgot his name. Very nice fellow!


----------



## casey

That must be the one clay was talking about. That thing is dumped!


----------



## Micksh

captainobvious said:


> Can someone identify the owner of this truck from finals? To my shame, I forgot his name. Very nice fellow!


Don't know his name, but was a really nice guy, and very talented. Did everything on the truck but the paint.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

That was Bobby Hilgartner's truck. Steve Head helped with the tune (if I remember correctly). Yes it sounded phenomenal. I told him it was the best I had heard all weekend, and I meant it.


----------



## beef316

That is Robert Hillgaertner.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silent_riot

Robert Hillgaertner


----------



## jsketoe

beautiful truck!


----------



## imjustjason

The interior is some of the best work I've seen in a long time, had a very nice flow to it.


----------



## Micksh

Here's a few pictures I snapped of the truck.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## beef316

There are grilles that fit over the dash openings. They were off for listening. 

Bobby is a MASTER fabricator and built this truck in his garage. 

Steve Head did the tune.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullergoku

Sadly I didn't make it back around to listen to the incredible truck before I had to leave!


----------



## pocket5s

it was a great weekend for sure. my placings were a big surprise to me. Started with me totally bombing in usac lol. However it eased my anxiousness for the other two orgs. So when they called up the top 3 for INAC amateur, I said "holy s**t" out loud... I was really not expecting to do that well in iasca to be honest. My MECA scores were exactly where I hoped they would be, so my 5th place finish in that tough class was quite rewarding for me.

Listening to Bob's 2 seater was fun with Erin. At one point we both looked at each other and said "let's switch seats". It was a cool car for sure. Those 8's in the doors were quite impressive. Don't know what you did to deaden those things, but it sure worked. 

Overall I got to listen to almost every vehicle on my list of must-listen-to. My only regret is not hearing Jim's truck, which ended up with Master Champion this year. Big congrats!

A big bonus for me was sitting in Mark's nascar in the driver seat while he was in the passenger seat working on his imaging for 2 seat. All I did was say "now it's better... now it's worse" but it was sure cool to do that.


----------



## ErinH

pocket5s said:


> Listening to Bob's 2 seater was fun with Erin. At one point we both looked at each other and said "let's switch seats". It was a cool car for sure.


it was pretty dang funny. we were like little kids. that is indeed a cool car to experience in 2-seat.


----------



## bertholomey

beef316 said:


> There are grilles that fit over the dash openings. They were off for listening.
> 
> Bobby is a MASTER fabricator and built this truck in his garage.
> 
> Steve Head did the tune.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


He was very cool, and I thought that truck was amazing. I might totally have misremembered what he told me, but I thought he said that he had JBL drivers in there before about a week ago......put the Dyns in, and the truck had about 10 hours worth of tuning on it. Incredible dash!

My first Dyn Esotar experience......I picked a great one to be my first!



pocket5s said:


> Listening to Bob's 2 seater was fun with Erin. At one point we both looked at each other and said "let's switch seats". It was a cool car for sure. Those 8's in the doors were quite impressive. Don't know what you did to deaden those things, but it sure worked.
> 
> Overall I got to listen to almost every vehicle on my list of must-listen-to. My only regret is not hearing Jim's truck, which ended up with Master Champion this year. Big congrats!
> 
> A big bonus for me was sitting in Mark's nascar in the driver seat while he was in the passenger seat working on his imaging for 2 seat. All I did was say "now it's better... now it's worse" but it was sure cool to do that.


Bob's car was a lot of fun! A great example of simple, of kicks done extremely well, of little to know processing (a little T/A in the HU, and a 2 channel 30 band EQ in the glove box), and a fun tune that you can listen to all day. You are right....I was amazed when he said those 8's were the only thing providing the lows......the huge xtant subs weren't turned on - and the doors were DEAD!



ErinH said:


> it was pretty dang funny. we were like little kids. that is indeed a cool car to experience in 2-seat.


----------



## ErinH

so, out of curiosity, have any of you guys I gave my demo disc to been jamming to the Sexy and I Know It song? Because it's been in my head non-stop since Saturday. Such a cool/funny song and a cool version of the song.

For those who have no idea what I'm talking about, this is the one I used:







(BTW, it's great for picking out midbass region resonances; especially between 120-180hz, so hate all you want... I have my reasons.  ).


----------



## SoundQ SVT

:blush:leased::thumbsup:

I am glad you all enjoyed the listening to the car. It really means a lot when peers make statements about how enjoyable it was to listen to, and that it could be enjoyed for hours without fatigue... There were several that said it, and I appreciate that recognition.

The system is just starting to get back to where it used to be, and I love how it sounds now. I did have just a touch of a delay on the subs using the head unit's processing capability to align them to the mids and tweets in the kicks, but the amount was the same for left and right channels. 

I really do appreciate all the feedback I received from people that listened this weekend. The positive feedback tells me I am heading in the right direction, and the constructive feedback let's me know there is still room and hope for even more improvement to come.

Edit, by the way... I had almost no EQ on the subs. What you heard was their natural response except for a slight bump at 20 Hz with a very narrow Q to compensate for the natural roll off that started at 25 Hz. Yes, it amazes me too.


----------



## shawnk

ErinH said:


> so, out of curiosity, have any of you guys I gave my demo disc to been jamming to the Sexy and I Know It song? Because it's been in my head non-stop since Saturday. Such a cool/funny song and a cool version of the song.
> 
> For those who have no idea what I'm talking about, this is the one I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, it's great for picking out midbass region resonances; especially between 120-180hz, so hate all you want... I have my reasons.  ).


I know what you're talking bout 

Erin, your car sounded killer bud! That song was amusing, but also made for a great demo too. I appreciate the opportunity to experience the Civic, and also the free range of the volume knob  I wish we had more time for more songs because I was really liking what I was hearing..... someday!

It was great to meet ya even as time was short.

Thanks again bro!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

ErinH said:


> so, out of curiosity, have any of you guys I gave my demo disc to been jamming to the Sexy and I Know It song?


You didn't give me a copy. I had my demo CDs to trade, too. :-(


----------



## captainobvious

SoundQ SVT said:


> :blush:leased::thumbsup:
> 
> I am glad you all enjoyed the listening to the car. It really means a lot when peers make statements about how enjoyable it was to listen to, and that it could be enjoyed for hours without fatigue... There were several that said it, and I appreciate that recognition.
> 
> The system is just starting to get back to where it used to be, and I love how it sounds now. I did have just a touch of a delay on the subs using the head unit's processing capability to align them to the mids and tweets in the kicks, but the amount was the same for left and right channels.
> 
> I really do appreciate all the feedback I received from people that listened this weekend. The positive feedback tells me I am heading in the right direction, and the constructive feedback let's me know there is still room and hope for even more improvement to come.
> 
> Edit, by the way... I had almost no EQ on the subs. What you heard was their natural response except for a slight bump at 20 Hz with a very narrow Q to compensate for the natural roll off that started at 25 Hz. Yes, it amazes me too.


Bob- I never ended up making it over to demo your car but I heard from quite a few people that yours was one of the best and highly impressive. I look forward to the next time I might have the opportunity. 

-Steve


----------



## thehatedguy

Bobby and Steve have been doing these things forever...all of his installs were pretty sweet looking. Hopefully Fazza will grace the lanes one more time.

You guys heard the thorn in my competition side for a few years (Bob)  So close to beating him once...still eating at me 11 years later.

Hopefully things are/will be turning around for me financially soon, so I can get building again.


----------



## captainobvious

SoundQ SVT said:


> That was Bobby Hilgartner's truck. Steve Head helped with the tune (if I remember correctly). Yes it sounded phenomenal. I told him it was the best I had heard all weekend, and I meant it.


Thank you kindly.

Bob was such a cool guy and was giving demo's literally non-stop on Sunday. I heard some very impressive cars, but I have to say, his truck was absolutely phenominal. The installation was top notch and the sound was even better. I had heard that he was sort of screwed and didn't get to compete in MECA which is a crying shame. I bet he would have cleaned house with that vehicle.
I was hearing that he didnt "pre-register" but was told by MECA after calling them that it was ok and to come out and he could compete. He drove 10 hours and then they wouldn't let him register and compete once he got there. Sounds like a really raw deal to me. I'm hoping that someone from MECA can comment as to this because that seems pretty ****ty to do that. Especially when you have a competitor that has been going to the shows and supporting them. That's why it's called a "pre" registration, no? I believe the other orgs were registering at the event as well which makes it an even harder pill to swallow. You could tell Bob put a LOT of time and effort in that car, only to be sidelined.

If someone has a contact at MECA, please have them post up why he was discluded as that was circulating around the show and I think a lot of people wanted an answer as to why.


----------



## ScionTRG

claydo said:


> I wish I remembered the fellers name in the scion that I informed was the nicest two way fronts I've heard in a long time, he was running a hugemongous focal sub in his hatch.


That was me... Glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## claydo

ScionTRG said:


> That was me... Glad you enjoyed it...



Cool, glad you saw that! I did enjoy it, you had a nice tune on that thing fo sho......


----------



## win1

Hey clay how's it going that's for demoing my car all the judges seemed to like it but all had one thing in common to say it needs more volume. Comments if this car had more volume if will be awesome.

Taking a chapter from you and pumping it up lol. That's one thing you have sir which is loud and clear. Man you car kicks butt. It was nice meeting and hanging out with you and the other guys.


----------



## claydo

Thanks for the kind words! I had fun hanging with ya and getting some overseas military base edumication.....lol. Your time with the laptop really opened your stage up, and you work quick too. I hope you get your dynamics, you've got nice gear, so I know it's in there just waiting to be unleashed, good luck!


----------



## pocket5s

captainobvious said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> Bob was such a cool guy and was giving demo's literally non-stop on Sunday. I heard some very impressive cars, but I have to say, his truck was absolutely phenominal. The installation was top notch and the sound was even better. I had heard that he was sort of screwed and didn't get to compete in MECA which is a crying shame. I bet he would have cleaned house with that vehicle.
> I was hearing that he didnt "pre-register" but was told by MECA after calling them that it was ok and to come out and he could compete. He drove 10 hours and then they wouldn't let him register and compete once he got there. Sounds like a really raw deal to me. I'm hoping that someone from MECA can comment as to this because that seems pretty ****ty to do that. Especially when you have a competitor that has been going to the shows and supporting them. That's why it's called a "pre" registration, no? I believe the other orgs were registering at the event as well which makes it an even harder pill to swallow. You could tell Bob put a LOT of time and effort in that car, only to be sidelined.
> 
> If someone has a contact at MECA, please have them post up why he was discluded as that was circulating around the show and I think a lot of people wanted an answer as to why.


It is my understanding that even a few of the meca judges were petitioning to let him compete and Steve turned it down. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## captainobvious

pocket5s said:


> It is my understanding that even a few of the meca judges were petitioning to let him compete and Steve turned it down. Makes no sense at all.


From what I was told, Bob had called Steve and was told it was "ok" and that he'd be allowed to compete and to come on out, then when he drove the 10+ hours and arrived, the story changed. If that's the case "Lucy, you got some 'splainin to doooo"

I really want to know why he wasn't allowed to compete. I felt horrible for the guy. Doing something like this only alienates competitors. What could possibly have been the benefit from not allowing him to compete. I believe I saw the MECA judges actually listening to the car as well, so time obviously wasn't the issue. Oh BTW, he also had the required points for qualification and I believe he was the Florida state champion, no?


----------



## captainobvious

BTW-

Anyone know when we might be seeing our actual scoresheets from IASCA? I still don't have any clue what I scored. When the results at the end were read, ProAm had like 19 or so competitors (stacked!) but only the top 3 really knew their overall positions and scores. I'd love to see my scoresheet so I can get some feedback on the system from the judge. (For both the 3x and the INAC).

Thanks!


----------



## captainobvious

Nevermind- results for IASCA are now on the site under the event page.


3x Points event kick-off:
http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000256.html



INAC North American Championship:
http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000254.html


----------



## BowDown

Scoresheets will be emailed within the next 24 hours. Just getting all the scores locked down. There was a few missed sheets and manual adjustments that judges had made note of that didn't make it to the database.


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> Scoresheets will be emailed within the next 24 hours. Just getting all the scores locked down. There was a few missed sheets and manual adjustments that judges had made note of that didn't make it to the database.


Awesome, thanks Justin.

BTW- Do you know if John Ridenour had some kind of equipment failure during the INAC portion? I congratulated him on his win in the 3x points event where he scored a 244 for 1st place, but in INAC he got a 204 and 19th place. I was wondering if something happened after seeing the scores.


cheers,

Steve


BTW- You're dad was a real trooper this weekend. Fun guy!


----------



## bigfastmike

Met some awesome guys again this year. I hated telling people to wait till Sunday for demos but wanted to be able to just let em have at both volume knobs and have fun. Didn't want to do it before judging. Love the look of guys getting out of car with big grins and even better... The Spl judges after I put up a 151db in sq car. Totally made the weekend. Can't wait to start next seasons build.


----------



## captainobvious

In no particular order, here is a link to the slideshow of my pics at Finals 2014.

Audio Shows Slideshow by soesnake | Photobucket


----------



## BowDown

captainobvious said:


> Awesome, thanks Justin.
> 
> BTW- Do you know if John Ridenour had some kind of equipment failure during the INAC portion? I congratulated him on his win in the 3x points event where he scored a 244 for 1st place, but in INAC he got a 204 and 19th place. I was wondering if something happened after seeing the scores.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> BTW- You're dad was a real trooper this weekend. Fun guy!


Ha, ya if he goes next year he said he's renting a car so he can leave when he wants. :laugh:

I don't know.. I believe he did.. but I heard the judges talking about that too. Would prbly have to ask him directly to be sure. One would hope so with that large of a swing.


----------



## vettefiend

bigfastmike, your Lexus was my son's favorite (he's 19)! We walked up to it just as a couple of guys were getting out and my son was saying something about the trunk and right then you hit the switch to light up everything. His eyes went wide, got a big smile on his face, and said something like, "Now that is what I'm talkin about. Awesome!" Thanks for that!



bigfastmike said:


> Met some awesome guys again this year. I hated telling people to wait till Sunday for demos but wanted to be able to just let em have at both volume knobs and have fun. Didn't want to do it before judging. Love the look of guys getting out of car with big grins and even better... The Spl judges after I put up a 151db in sq car. Totally made the weekend. Can't wait to start next seasons build.


----------



## BigRed

captainobvious said:


> Awesome, thanks Justin.
> 
> BTW- Do you know if John Ridenour had some kind of equipment failure during the INAC portion? I congratulated him on his win in the 3x points event where he scored a 244 for 1st place, but in INAC he got a 204 and 19th place. I was wondering if something happened after seeing the scores



That's the drawback to a 1 judge platform

On a positive note I just wanna say thanks to all that participated. This was my first world finals and probably will be my last. It was a lot of fun and some of the parking lot humor was more than ridiculously funny. Thanks for hanging and keeping it light outside. Great meeting all the usuals on Diyma and placing faces with names! 

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## claydo

One question, folks.......is Robert Hillgaertner as listed in the results the dude with the awesome truck with the dynaudio front end?


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Nevermind- results for IASCA are now on the site under the event page.


sweet... 6th via a tie breaker. not too shabby. this was only my second IASCA show, but I may be done after this year. I know MECA better so IASCA is just a toss of the dice for me. I don't think I can keep tossing $200 dice each year, though. Not too cheap. But, we will see. BTW, I need to talk to you and Jason sometime about your experiences... do you mind shooting me a PM with your phone # just so we can chat a bit? I might ask you out on a date! LOL! 

And, also, congratulations on your first showing and finishing 8th out of about 17 or so. That's pretty dang good!


----------



## BowDown

claydo said:


> One question, folks.......is Robert Hillgaertner as listed in the results the dude with the awesome truck with the dynaudio front end?


I believe so. The score he has is only 1/2 of his sheet. Waiting for IASCA to open up tomorrow so they can provide me with the rest of it. I'm sure it did VERY well. Was an impressive truck!


----------



## claydo

Oh.....ok.....I wondered how that truck scored so low. Was he really at the bottom of his class, even with the score finalized, or did the computer just organize them in order of points entered? If he finished last, then I have no clue what iasca is looking for in their judging..........I was sure he'd clean up any class he was in.

Btw that's not a shot at iasca, but my realization that if that truck didn't dominate, then comp winning sound is not what I desire.....


----------



## BowDown

claydo said:


> Oh.....ok.....I wondered how that truck scored so low. Was he really at the bottom of his class, even with the score finalized, or did the computer just organize them in order of points entered? If he finished last, then I have no clue what iasca is looking for in their judging..........I was sure he'd clean up any class he was in.


He finished 6th all together. He's at the bottom because after placing other formats his score put him there and not having placed 1-3 it didn't really effect much. After I get the other 1/2 of the sheet it will refresh and put him up to 6th.


----------



## jsketoe

BigRed said:


> That's the drawback to a 1 judge platform
> 
> On a positive note I just wanna say thanks to all that participated. This was my first world finals and probably will be my last. It was a lot of fun and some of the parking lot humor was more than ridiculously funny. Thanks for hanging and keeping it light outside. Great meeting all the usuals on Diyma and placing faces with names!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!!


No...regarding John Ridenour...that's the draw back to going pretty darn near next to last with tired judges. Not the judges fault. IASCA just needs more staff for this type of event.


----------



## ErinH

That's one thing I _really _think MECA does right. Multiple judges.


----------



## BowDown

ErinH said:


> That's one thing I _really _think MECA does right. Multiple judges.


I agree. At a 3x level or higher there really should be 2 judges per car. It caught me off guard that IASCA didn't do that at my first finals. I'm mainly behind IASCA because I believe they have the best SQ scoresheet out there.


----------



## bigfastmike

vettefiend said:


> bigfastmike, your Lexus was my son's favorite (he's 19)! We walked up to it just as a couple of guys were getting out and my son was saying something about the trunk and right then you hit the switch to light up everything. His eyes went wide, got a big smile on his face, and said something like, "Now that is what I'm talkin about. Awesome!" Thanks for that!


Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious

jsketoe said:


> No...regarding John Ridenour...that's the draw back to going pretty darn near next to last with tired judges. Not the judges fault. IASCA just needs more staff for this type of event.



Oh wow. Well that's pretty nuts then if there were no failures and 2 separate judges had a 40 point swing.  

I also love the IASCA scoring sheet criteria and system, but do also prefer the multiple judge format of MECA to help balance and average it out. Hopefully that's something they address for next season. I was surprised to see that there was a single judge per class especially for an event of this magnitude.


----------



## captainobvious

BigRed said:


> That's the drawback to a 1 judge platform
> 
> On a positive note I just wanna say thanks to all that participated. This was my first world finals and probably will be my last. It was a lot of fun and some of the parking lot humor was more than ridiculously funny. Thanks for hanging and keeping it light outside. Great meeting all the usuals on Diyma and placing faces with names!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!!



Jim- I wish I had the opportunity to demo the truck. Maybe I will sometime down the road. I was really happy to see you win the championship in your class. Good guys do finish first sometimes


----------



## badfish

What an awesome show. Is really great catching up with a couple of people I met last year and meeting a couple more this year. It really was worth the 2100 mile drive. Erin and Tim both your cars really sounded awesome. Congratulations to all the winners. Really hope I can make it back again next year.


----------



## tnaudio

claydo said:


> Oh.....ok.....I wondered how that truck scored so low. Was he really at the bottom of his class, even with the score finalized, or did the computer just organize them in order of points entered? If he finished last, then I have no clue what iasca is looking for in their judging..........I was sure he'd clean up any class he was in.
> 
> Btw that's not a shot at iasca, but my realization that if that truck didn't dominate, then comp winning sound is not what I desire.....


Hmmm.....i remember you seeming very surprised when you asked us about that truck. Tonality is not everything in SQ competition. Especially IASCA.....they have a lot of soundstage points.


----------



## papasin

badfish said:


> What an awesome show. Is really great catching up with a couple of people I met last year and meeting a couple more this year. It really was worth the 2100 mile drive. Erin and Tim both your cars really sounded awesome. Congratulations to all the winners. Really hope I can make it back again next year.



Congrats on the podium finish in two orgs!


----------



## mercury02

Problem these Judges are paid very little or only hotel room and food.
So Judges from across the country have no desire or obligation to come and judge
so you are left with a handful willing to do this. I know Meca was only doing finals
where IASCA / USACI / DB DRAG also had 3 x on Saturday I know it makes them more money but does put toll on Judges. The bad thing with SQ it is all based on hearing if your sitting In car number 20 your score will be different then car 12 you scored on
and they can sound the same. example Bob Johan took 2nd on 3X Saturday (IASCA Pro Am) and 10th PL for Finals on Sunday 2 different Judges big swing in points.
they need 2 judges listen to car and then take average for your score.


----------



## damonryoung

I wasn't the best at getting the camera out, but here are a few pictures I did take.

The Papsin's MK1




























The Loot










Car Shots


----------



## bertholomey

I'll try to post some pics that I haven't seen on here yet, but there may be some duplication.

We will start and end with this guy.......










Most folks have seen the venue shots, so I'll go straight to a few of the individual car shots - with some overviews thrown in.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> And, also, congratulations on your first showing and finishing 8th out of about 17 or so. That's pretty dang good!


Thanks Erin, much appreciated! I got a lot of great feedback from everyone and will use it to make the car even better this season. Had a blast at finals and it was great to finally met some of the other fellas after years on the forums.


----------



## vettefiend

Does anyone know who had the black Maxima with TN plates? It looked to be late 90's - early 2000's model. We wanted to see the system but it was unattended every time we went by.


----------



## Guest

I believe that is Mike Allen, the PHD US Distributor.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

If it was the one in front of my car, then yes it was Mike Allen.


----------



## vettefiend

SoundQ SVT said:


> If it was the one in front of my car, then yes it was Mike Allen.


I don't know which car was your's but since there appears to be some agreement then I assume you are correct.  Thanks guys!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Mine is the red SVT Contour with the Xtant amps and speakers.


----------



## SQLnovice

Who's scion xb? I'm interested to see if you have a build log. Thanks.


----------



## ScionTRG

SQLnovice said:


> Who's scion xb? I'm interested to see if you have a build log. Thanks.


I had the xb... I need to put my pics up at some point...

Pioneer AVH 4500, DBX driverack 481, Alpine PDX 1000.1, Alpine PDX 100.4, Illusion Carbon tweeters, Dynaudio MW170, and Focal 40 KX...
Pretty simple 5 speaker setup...
Had the JBL MS-8, but wanted more control with DSP so opted for the DBX...


----------



## XSIV SPL

bigfastmike said:


> Met some awesome guys again this year. I hated telling people to wait till Sunday for demos but wanted to be able to just let em have at both volume knobs and have fun. Didn't want to do it before judging. Love the look of guys getting out of car with big grins and even better... The Spl judges after I put up a 151db in sq car. Totally made the weekend. Can't wait to start next seasons build.


Dude... I thought I had a loud SQ car at 140.. I love to hear that there's other SQ cars out there that crank (though I'm a far cry from 151).

I'd love to hear your car some day!

I'm curious though- what's it take to put 151db in a Lexus coupe?? I'm pretty sure the rear seats are in storage, yes?


----------



## hesterized

claydo said:


> I demoed everyone's car who had the time today, and gave several demos as well........Damn judging getting in the way of demos, lol..... Maybe I'll get to you tomorrow Mr beef, what car and where at, I'll be sure to come meet ya......met sooo many folks today, keeping up with names is rather difficult......good times fo sho! Anyone who enjoys their sq with a healthy dose of volume should catch me for some ear abuse.......


Clay,

I would not call it ear abuse, just mere enjoyment! Thanks, for the demo..


----------



## claydo

No problem at all, I love it when folks like it as loud as I do! I rather enjoyed your truck as well! My reference to ear abuse is me poking fun at the wimpy nature of some folks demo volumes......lmao! While my hearing checks out well, I just have a higher level of volume tolerance......and thanks again for the disc as well, you and the wifey were both cool folks!


----------



## hesterized

claydo said:


> No problem at all, I love it when folks like it as loud as I do! I rather enjoyed your truck as well! My reference to ear abuse is me poking fun at the wimpy nature of some folks demo volumes......lmao! While my hearing checks out well, I just have a higher level of volume tolerance......and thanks again for the disc as well, you and the wifey were both cool folks!


If we cross paths again in the future I am up for another demo, great job on the design and tune.


----------



## claydo

Thanks, hopefully the install will be complete too.....so the looks can rival the sound.....I enjoyed the (very) few competitors who took my offer for a demo seriously.......being unknown except for the south east gtg crew, and being a spectator did not garner much interest with the participants of the contest........


----------



## bigfastmike

XSIV SPL said:


> Dude... I thought I had a loud SQ car at 140.. I love to hear that there's other SQ cars out there that crank (though I'm a far cry from 151).
> 
> I'd love to hear your car some day!
> 
> I'm curious though- what's it take to put 151db in a Lexus coupe?? I'm pretty sure the rear seats are in storage, yes?


Yeah
















Still definitely sq tho


----------



## hesterized

claydo said:


> Thanks, hopefully the install will be complete too.....so the looks can rival the sound.....I enjoyed the (very) few competitors who took my offer for a demo seriously.......being unknown except for the south east gtg crew, and being a spectator did not garner much interest with the participants of the contest........


Claydo,
The competitors who choose to skip the demo missed out the experience of what we all attempt to achieve, hat's off!!!!


----------



## claydo

Muchos gracias kind sir!


----------



## pocket5s

For those that don't get that reference, it was observed that the smart car got judged twice by one of the judges, and it was not a case of equipment failure. A complete rejudge.


----------



## Kevin K

pocket5s said:


> For those that don't get that reference, it was observed that the smart car got judged twice by one of the judges, and it was not a case of equipment failure. A complete rejudge.


Why was it rejudged? Not supposed to change anything in between judges right?


----------



## thehatedguy

Not supposed to...how did the scores change? Is one really lower or higher than the other two?


----------



## pocket5s

Once a judge leaves the car, that should be it. The only difference, and I believe all three orgs allow this, is of there was an equipment failure then you get like 5 minutes to fix it and judging continues. 

In meca, generally the first two judges tell you nothing verbally, so you can't use that to change for the next judge. Only the final judge gives you verbal feedback. 

As for lower or higher I didn't see the scoresheet. If it was higher though, and I was Robert Bess, I'd be pissed. He came behind it by 0.7 points.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah the only time you should be rejudged is in the event of a catastrophic equipment failure during judging. Or if there was believed to be an error in judging somewhere a long the way...in which case ALL of the classes in which that judge judged would be rejudged. 

I remember one year at IASCA Finals there was an issue in judging, and all of the cars that the particular judge had judged were rejudged...including me and Bob Johann.

But if you have 3 scores from 2 judges, then something is wrong. And if you have 4 scores from 3 judges and one score is way different than the other, then something is wrong. Provided there was no major equipment malfunction.

I don't know what happened to who or what...but as a former competitor and judge for MECA and IASCA, that's my 2 cents on how things should work. And IASCA shouldn't be short staffed on judges...they have plenty they could call, they just don't do it.

And if you do have a major equipment malfunction, you can get more than 5 minutes...been there too. Ask Mic, he saw the trim panels flying and my interactions with the install judge.


----------



## pocket5s

No disagreement there.

This isn't the competitors fault by any means. I'm sure it would be confusing to have a judge say "bring the car around again, I need to rejudge", and not think about it what might be the ramifications of it. All of which are on the judges and the org's hands. 

If it had been me that was .7 points behind it, I would be making some phone calls to meca looking for answers.


----------



## Tsmith

badfish said:


> What an awesome show. Is really great catching up with a couple of people I met last year and meeting a couple more this year. It really was worth the 2100 mile drive. Erin and Tim both your cars really sounded awesome. Congratulations to all the winners. Really hope I can make it back again next year.


Thanks. It was great getting to meet you and hang out for the weekend. I had a great time at the show as well. Really glad you and the other Cali guys made the trip. I hope our paths cross again in the future.


----------



## Studio Civic

Well, with time to sit back and reflect on an amazing weekend after a week of decompression.....all I can say is wow. Had one of the best time I have had at finals in the last 15 years......I am super proud of all our Team Focal/Mosconi/Illusion Audio guys from all over the USA....You guys did great. To all my car audio friend from across this great land....It was amazing to get to hang out with all yall.......Hopefully I will see you all again in June at the Aggieland Invitational..... 

It was a blast......The USACI judging was great, efficient, on point and timely. The new disc was a refreshing change. It was an honor to compete against Mark Eldridge, Brian Mitchell and Mike Wirth and come out on top. To win both USACI Expert classes was the goal that we set at the beginning of the season....and to complete that task is a testament to team work......(Nick Wingate....you are the man, Samantha Pate for letting get the cars ready and rooting me on.....and our team.....Chad, Steve, Erik, and all the others). The Best of show finish was icing on the cake.....can't wait for next season......South Padre Island....here we come


----------



## XSIV SPL

bigfastmike said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still definitely sq tho



I love it! That's my kinda' SQ car 
Thanks for the snaps!


----------



## maddawg

pocket5s said:


> No disagreement there.
> 
> This isn't the competitors fault by any means. I'm sure it would be confusing to have a judge say "bring the car around again, I need to rejudge", and not think about it what might be the ramifications of it. All of which are on the judges and the org's hands.
> 
> If it had been me that was .7 points behind it, I would be making some phone calls to meca looking for answers.


I think what I really thought about this year was how hard it must be to judge at world finals. You have all these good sounding vehicles, some bad but a lot of good vehicles. It has to be hard to pick apart the top sounding vehicles, especially when they all pretty much sound the same. You might have a vehicle that is a little better in one category but it ends up almost averaging out. Rob and I were talking about this at finals. I know if I had to listen to that many vehicles my ears would be burnt. I like to bust the judges balls as much as the next person but at the end of the day, would I want to have the responsibility of judging vehicles at world finals? No thank you, I would pass. I think everyone gets dealt a bad hand from time to time or at least feels like it. The important thing to remember is this is a hobby that sure don't pay the bills. Now if we had some money on the line, well than you might see a different side lol. One thing I will say is I will be glad when the new MECA disk is used. I can not stand that Chesky disk. I just want to frisbee that thing. I do feel the new disk will help separate vehicles, especially the higher scoring vehicles were you have to pick them apart more. What I do encourage everyone to do is to listen to other vehicles. It lets you get an idea were your competitors really are and gives you a chance to hear new things, good or bad. I always try my best tell the owner of the vehicle what I liked about the vehicle, what I would work on and maybe how to fix it. I really feel like this was a good year, I got to hear vehicles take leaps and bounds to the next level through the year, it was very exciting. I would also like to thank the competitors that drove clear across the country making it truly competitive. I hope next year only gets more competitive and Kirk's car catches on fire. LOL jk, well maybe not.


----------



## thehatedguy

Chris, I heard you had one helluva an army in the lanes...and all did really well. Congrats to you.


----------



## jsketoe

maddawg said:


> I think what I really thought about this year was how hard it must be to judge at world finals. You have all these good sounding vehicles, some bad but a lot of good vehicles. It has to be hard to pick apart the top sounding vehicles, especially when they all pretty much sound the same. You might have a vehicle that is a little better in one category but it ends up almost averaging out. Rob and I were talking about this at finals. I know if I had to listen to that many vehicles my ears would be burnt. I like to bust the judges balls as much as the next person but at the end of the day, would I want to have the responsibility of judging vehicles at world finals? No thank you, I would pass. I think everyone gets dealt a bad hand from time to time or at least feels like it. The important thing to remember is this is a hobby that sure don't pay the bills. Now if we had some money on the line, well than you might see a different side lol. One thing I will say is I will be glad when the new MECA disk is used. I can not stand that Chesky disk. I just want to frisbee that thing. I do feel the new disk will help separate vehicles, especially the higher scoring vehicles were you have to pick them apart more. What I do encourage everyone to do is to listen to other vehicles. It lets you get an idea were your competitors really are and gives you a chance to hear new things, good or bad. I always try my best tell the owner of the vehicle what I liked about the vehicle, what I would work on and maybe how to fix it. I really feel like this was a good year, I got to hear vehicles take leaps and bounds to the next level through the year, it was very exciting. I would also like to thank the competitors that drove clear across the country making it truly competitive. I hope next year only gets more competitive and Kirk's car catches on fire. LOL jk, well maybe not.




Well said. I've had to rejudge cars before or jump in a car and verify a score...even happened this year. We do that to make sure the competitor has a fair shake or the other competitors in that class have a fair shake. It is hard, for sure. USACi's new disc we used really helped seperate cars. There are 4 tracks on that disc that will tell you if your car is on or off, real quick. We all had different favorite tracks...but 6 of the tracks had imaging maps plus stark placements that either worked, or didn't. Bad software is a judge's worst enemy. Kudos to USACi for stepping up with good software and kudos to IASCA for having good concise software and looking in to the future and new CD development already.
Many times judges have never been in the lanes and at Finals...one year being bottom of the stack in your class and then winning multiple championships. I like to be judged by people like that. People that have won and lost and know the difference and know what the competitor is feeling and thinking. If a judge is going through my car at finals, and they have never been in the lanes hardcore with a top 3 finals level build, I ask questions. This is one of the reasons I start my new judges in classes no higher than they compete in themselves. I have trained professional sound engineers to judge 12v before for my shows (large SQ turnout)...but even with their credentials, they started in lower classes and then judged with an experienced judge in 2 seat classes. 
Training is so critical. And good ears are so hard to find. But man, I love this sport. It's a fun hobby...but keep it fun, don't let it consume you...it's not 'life'.


----------



## jsketoe

pocket5s said:


> Once a judge leaves the car, that should be it. The only difference, and I believe all three orgs allow this, is of there was an equipment failure then you get like 5 minutes to fix it and judging continues.
> 
> In meca, generally the first two judges tell you nothing verbally, so you can't use that to change for the next judge. Only the final judge gives you verbal feedback.
> 
> As for lower or higher I didn't see the scoresheet. If it was higher though, and I was Robert Bess, I'd be pissed. He came behind it by 0.7 points.


Yes, 5 min rule for equipment failure. But, if a speaker is breaking up or goes during judging...with usac...it's the judge's call whether to score it out and move on or to evoke the 5 min rule. I toss the 5 min rule if something is bad wrong...like L or R ch swap, audio cutting out like a bad signal or amplifier, etc.
At Finals, the head judge for every org has final call...they can request a verification of a score or a rejudge if need be. I think Travis was IASCA's head judge? right? Tim and I were co-head SQ judges for USAC. (that sounds odd...lol)


----------



## BigRed

Really loved the usac cd Sketoe. Thumbs up. It had everything on there to test a system !! Good seeing u again as well. Till next time


----------



## SQHemi

600 + photos just added on our FB page

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152849308618081.1073741885.351404338080&type=1


----------



## maddawg

SQHemi said:


> 600 + photos just added on our FB page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152849308618081.1073741885.351404338080&type=1


What the hell! My truck is not good enough, did it not make your cut? I am disgusted.


----------



## basher8621

BigRed said:


> Really loved the usac cd Sketoe. Thumbs up. It had everything on there to test a system !! Good seeing u again as well. Till next time


I'd love to have a copy of that CD...oh, wait..


----------



## tnaudio

Whoa there is even a picture of me in there. Now i cant lie about where i was this weekend


----------



## KP

maddawg said:


> I think what I really thought about this year was how hard it must be to judge at world finals. You have all these good sounding vehicles, some bad but a lot of good vehicles. It has to be hard to pick apart the top sounding vehicles, especially when they all pretty much sound the same. You might have a vehicle that is a little better in one category but it ends up almost averaging out. Rob and I were talking about this at finals. I know if I had to listen to that many vehicles my ears would be burnt. I like to bust the judges balls as much as the next person but at the end of the day, would I want to have the responsibility of judging vehicles at world finals? No thank you, I would pass. I think everyone gets dealt a bad hand from time to time or at least feels like it. The important thing to remember is this is a hobby that sure don't pay the bills. Now if we had some money on the line, well than you might see a different side lol. One thing I will say is I will be glad when the new MECA disk is used. I can not stand that Chesky disk. I just want to frisbee that thing. I do feel the new disk will help separate vehicles, especially the higher scoring vehicles were you have to pick them apart more. What I do encourage everyone to do is to listen to other vehicles. It lets you get an idea were your competitors really are and gives you a chance to hear new things, good or bad. I always try my best tell the owner of the vehicle what I liked about the vehicle, what I would work on and maybe how to fix it. I really feel like this was a good year, I got to hear vehicles take leaps and bounds to the next level through the year, it was very exciting. I would also like to thank the competitors that drove clear across the country making it truly competitive. I hope next year only gets more competitive and Kirk's car catches on fire. LOL jk, well maybe not.


Good points Michael. Judging any show is a challenge because we all know how much time, effort, and hard work it takes in this hobby. Everyone wants to hear their name called for first but only one will. 

I should intro you to Mcleod.


----------



## maddawg

KP said:


> Good points Michael. Judging any show is a challenge because we all know how much time, effort, and hard work it takes in this hobby. Everyone wants to hear their name called for first but only one will.
> 
> I should intro you to Mcleod.


LOL, good one. Maybe next year when I sabotage your car you wont be able to fix it in time


----------



## Studio Civic

Yessir, we did have a great group of guys. It was alot of fun and its been a while since we have had a group like that. I hope we can keep it going.


----------



## MacLeod

KP said:


> Good points Michael. Judging any show is a challenge because we all know how much time, effort, and hard work it takes in this hobby. Everyone wants to hear their name called for first but only one will.
> 
> I should intro you to Mcleod.


Oh har-dee-har-har. 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 3rd. I got beat by a Scott Selvidge built/tuned truck, Kirk 3 times and 2 Matt Roberts built/tuned cars in 2011. I may be the Buffalo Bills of car audio but I'm pretty proud of my record considering I always did all my own installing and tuning and ran less than high end gear. And always remember KP, running Polk Audio speakers and amps and one hellaciously ugly install, I came within .2 of a point of beating you once. Haha! 

Still, championships or not, those are some of the best times and memories I've had. Hopefully one day I'll be able to get back at it.


----------



## BlackHHR

Wow, first post on this thread in 2 years.


----------



## MacLeod

BlackHHR said:


> Wow, first post on this thread in 2 years.


Whoa it was! I thought this was this year's final thread. For some reason this showed up on my phone as a new post. Been about a month since I've checked in here so the November date looked legit. My bad. :blush:


----------



## sqnut

MacLeod said:


> Still, championships or not, those are some of the best times and memories I've had. Hopefully one day I'll be able to get back at it.


I can feel it in my bones that one day, I will see your ugly mug next to a first place trophy that is taller than you.....but you don't need to win a trophy to be da best, my bro is da best even without the trophy


----------



## BlackHHR

Need to get you back out there


----------



## KP

MacLeod said:


> Oh har-dee-har-har. 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 3rd. I got beat by a Scott Selvidge built/tuned truck, Kirk 3 times and 2 Matt Roberts built/tuned cars in 2011. I may be the Buffalo Bills of car audio but I'm pretty proud of my record considering I always did all my own installing and tuning and ran less than high end gear. And always remember KP, running Polk Audio speakers and amps and one hellaciously ugly install, I came within .2 of a point of beating you once. Haha!
> 
> Still, championships or not, those are some of the best times and memories I've had. Hopefully one day I'll be able to get back at it.


All of us pushing each other made us all better. It was fun times indeed!


----------

